# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Donjon] Fractales des Brumes - 9 donjons sont sur un bateau...

## Maximelene

*LE TRAILER*





*LE GUIDE, PAR GUITOU*

Un guide valable pour les premières difficultés (voire au delà), les boss et ennemis gagnant des compétences avec la difficulté.Lancer une instance conduira le groupe à enchaîner 3 fractales aléatoirement choisies, voire 4 pour les difficultés paires, la 4e étant toujours la même (la dernière de ce guide).A la fin de chaque fractale un coffre à ouvrir !A la fin de chaque fractale une fenêtre à valider pour pouvoir poursuivre (adage : looter avant de valider).Les fractales ont de particulier que la mort y est permanente tant que tout le groupe ne l'est pas (mort).Si tout le groupe meurt vous repopez sur un point de passage en arrière et l'instance reprend là où vous l'avez laissé. Il est donc vital de relever ses camarades tout au long des fractales et si quelqu'un meurt sans pouvoir être rez le suicide massif est une solution.Bug très gênant, si quelqu'un deco il ne pourra pas revenir dans la fractale, le groupe devra finir à 4 toute l'instance, pire si la personne déco tente de repasser le portail de l'entrée cela peut faire reset l'instance pour les autres.

*Le marais (que personne n'aime)*
Sur la carte on aperçoit 3 engrenages éparpillés (les feux follets) et 3 failles regroupées, il faut amener les follets aux failles.
Le marais est un léger labyrinthe avec quelques ennemis et pièges, bref rien pour simplifier la tâche.Il y a même un légendaire et d'un champion à éviter pour corser un peu la difficulté.Une fois un follet prit, vous avez 30s pour TOUS les ramener, il faut donc être synchro.En portant un follet vous n'avez plus accès à vos skills.Pire à la prise d'un follet pleins d'ennemis apparaissent qui stun et root en boucle, stabilité et vitesse sont de mises.En cas d'échec la disposition des follets et le labyrinthe se modifient.Pour le boss, rien de compliqué juste des esprits à cibler en priorité quand ils popent car ils buffent le boss.

*Les harpies (les chats retombent sur leurs pattes, nous moins)*
Des sauts à ne pas rater, des harpies à tomber.Dans la 1ere salle il faudra cibler dans l'ordre (inverse de leur pool de PV) le lapin (attention au oneshot), l'humaine, le troll, l'ettin. Donc tout en tapant la cible, il faudra kitter/éviter les autres.Pour l'escalier façon guitar hero, un peu de sang froid, de vitesse et conserver les esquives pour le haut, une fois 3 personnes passées le piège peut être désactivé.Le robot lance des bolts de poison, en se plaçant l'un derrière l'autre seul le premier sera atteint, il convient d'activer régulièrement un ventilateur pour dissiper le nuage de poison et d'esquiver les éclairs du boss.Des sauts à ne pas rater, des harpies à tomber.Le boss final active des golems chacun leur tour (puis de plus en plus en simultané), tout en lançant des sorts sur les joueurs et en étant invulnérable. Un des sorts du boss place une charge + ou - sur les joueurs, deux charges différentes ne doivent pas entrées en contacts.Une fois les 4 golems tombés le combat est terminé.

*Les grawls (tin tinlintin tin tin tiiin)*
Un premier stress test où l'on doit faire tomber un nombre donné de vagues ennemies qui s'enchaînent non-stopUn couloir avec des rochers à éviter qui laissent un mur de feu dans leur sillage, important de ne pas mourir, le rez de quelqu'un est assez ardu. Il y a des aires de repos.Un premier boss en 2 étapes, il faudra d'abord lui lancer des rochers (à trouver dans la salle) avant que tous les esclaves ne soient sacrifiés (aucune idée de ce qui se passe en cas d'échec).
Ensuite il descend et commence le combat, vers la fin il se protégera derrière un bouclier de terre/feu qu'il faudra casser à l'aide d'un rocher.Quelques ennemis à tomber et quelques sauts à ne pas rater.Le boss :
une fois en bas il faut bouger en permanence pour éviter de prendre des brûlures en slalomant entre les AOE.les distances peuvent rester perchés tant que le boss est à portée.A noté que le boss peut se poser une bulle le temps d'aller sacrifier un humain pour se regen, en même temps des adds apparaissent, il faut casser la bulle avant et éventuellement tuer les adds qui peuvent devenir gênant.

*Les draguerres (le paradis des p'tis sacs pour les fanas du RvR)*
Une personne monte en haut à gauche pour activer un bouton et permettre aux 4 autres de passer. Ensuite il redescend.Parmi les 4 une personne va à gauche pour activer un bouton et permettre aux 4 autres de passer (le 1er pourra rejoindre les 3 autres), pendant que les 3 (puis les 4) commencent à descendre les gardes de la 2e porte.Dans le nouveau groupe de 4 un va activer le bouton sur la gauche de la salle pour permettre à la personne isolée de les rejoindre ET ouvrir un placard au fond de la salle. Dans ce placard un joueur va activer (ça dure environ 45 secondes) l'ouverture de la porte suivante. IL FAUT protéger la personne dans le placard, si la personne sur le bouton meurt sur le bouton il reste activé.
Une fois l'activation faite, la dernière porte (au fond à gauche) s'ouvre.2 chemins possibles :
les bombes à droite :
Faire un peu de ménage dans la 1ere salle avant d'entrer dans le couloir (pas de repop).Dans le couloir il y a des bombes à placer au pied de la porte, les bombes repopent régulièrement et les draguerres à l'infini.Avant de passer la porte ouverte il faut nettoyer le tout.
les canons à gauche :
Faire un peu de ménage, descendre les machines en haut de la montéeCibler des draguerres portant un fusil, ils droperont leur fusil qui pourra être utilisé pour ouvrir la portePendant ce temps les autres devront soutenir les vagues infinies de draguerre.Avant de passer la porte ouverte il faut nettoyer le tout.

Un champion avec quelques adds, pas de remarque particulière sur le champion, les adds peuvent être descendus seul un vétéran repopera.Un couloir, des mobs à tuer.Le boss possède un pool de PV ENORMEUH, il faut lui placer un debuff pour lui faire de vrais dégâts. Pour ce faire il faut l'amener sous une des cuves (à l'endroit sans neige) situées au 4 coins de la salle puis activer la cuve (il y a un délai !!) depuis le poste de commande à l'étage.
Généralement il y aura une personne préposée à l'activation des cuves, les autres faisant l'aller-retour en ligne droite entre 2 cuves (le délai de réutilisation des cuves est assez court dans les difficultés les plus basses pour se contenter de 2 cuves).Régulièrement il tentera de se regen (façon golem en restant sur place et en se recroquevillant), s'il est sous debuff il n'y arrivera pas.Encore plus régulièrement il lancera des bombes un peu partout sur les joueurs, à esquiver absolument.Il a également un AOE avec une portée assez énorme (et sans animation ?) mais dont les dégâts sont raisonnables, ce qui fait qu'au fur et à mesure du combat il n'est pas inutile de se regen même si on pense gérer.


*Les kraits (AFK auto-attack)*
Fractale intégralement sous l'eau (sauf les 10 premiers mètres).On commence par plonger et partir vers la droite chasser 3 groupes de kraits pour libérer 3 personnes. Les 3 groupes sont alignés mais espacés et de difficulté croissante, ça s'enchaîne tranquillement.On revient sur ses pas pour trouver un tunnel (signe sur la carte) et là 2 chemins possibles :
les ténèbres à droite :
Le chemin se fait dans le noir, au bout de quelques secondes dans le noir on prend des dégâts en continu (des sortes de pirahna qui attaquent je crois).Pour éviter les dégâts il y a des algues luminescentes régulièrement, en restant à coté on est tranquille.Le but est donc de progresser de spot d'algues en spot d'algues.Pour avancer un joueur prend l'algue pour s'éclairer sur le chemin et tout le monde le /stick.L'algue prise disparaît de nos mains au bout d'un moment, il ne faut donc pas faire le touriste. Si quelqu'un aggro un krait on continue jusqu'au prochain spot pour taper.Une fois sur un spot et vu que vous êtes dans le noir, utilisez la touche ctrl pour faire apparaître les prochains spots d'algues.Le but étant de trouver la sortie (si, si) je n'ai pas de description précise du parcours exact (ma mémoire me dit tout droit sur 3 spots puis 145° à gauche pour le prochain spot et là il devrait y avoir un tunnel qui amènera vers la sortie).
les dauphins à gauche :
On passe un tourbillon et hop tout le monde transformés en dauphin (il peut être utile de mute mumble si une fille est dans le groupe).Les dauphins ont 4 skills :
un sonar pour révéler certains kraits invisibles (si y'a personne devant vous c'est louche)un leurre pour vous permettre de fuirun speed en ligne droit sans possibilité de tourner pour fuirpadeu 4un rez à distance et en insta pour relever les copains
Ce passage est une fuite en avant, il faut trouver la sortie, là encore je n'ai pas de description, bonne chance.Parfois on verra devant soi des sortes de portails, il faut les éviter, passer dedans fait apparaître un krait.

Le boss n'a aucune difficulté, il suffit de DPS, par moment il ingurgitera quelqu'un qui devra spammer 1, tout au long il y aura des surfeurs qui poperont mais dont l'intérêt m'échappe.

*Les Fils de Svanir (où on se réchauffera tous blottit au coin du feu mais sans le chocolat et sa guimauve)*
Au début de cette fractale on prend en continue des dots de froids qui se stack, on peut les perdre en restant près d'un feu, en restant plus longtemps on emmagasine de la chaleur pour pouvoir avancer dans le froid jusqu'au prochain feu.Les feux sont souvent éteint, il faut alors ramasser des torches et les allumer (skill 1 avec la torche en direction du feu).On commence donc en descendant à flanc de falaise (de feu en feu) pour arriver à un grand foyer éteint, il faut l'allumer pour faire fondre de la glace qui bloque le passage, pour patienter il faudra tuer les quelques ennemis qui arriveront.On arrive à un 1er boss dans un petit village (oui le gros stalagmite au milieu de la place).
Pendant le combat il faudra constamment rallumer les feux.A mi-vie le boss va commencer à TP tout le monde dans le village (pas loin du tout).Tout en lançant une tempête qui réduit énormément la visibilité (se servir de la mini map pour revenir).Et en invoquant des élémentaires (à vous de voir si vous les tapez ou si vous vous occupez du boss).Il faut rallumer les feux pour dissiper la tempête.
On continue dans la pénombre d'une forêt, où il conviendra d'esquiver les patrouilles avant d'arriver à une grotte avec le boss.Pas de difficulté particulière pour le boss, il tape fort et fait quelques AOE, et régulièrement il se TP à l'abri pour lancer des AOE dans la salle et réapparaître (toujours au même endroit).

*Les cultistes (une histoire de saut)*
Au pied de la falaise un boss avec un gros marteau. Rien de particulier, il faut le tuer pour récupérer son marteau.Le marteau !
A utiliser pour détruire les sceaux.A la prise du marteau on prend 4k de dégâts.En portant le marteau on emmagasine des debuffs, au bout de 30 on est sonné, au bout de 40 on est mort. Donc on se relaie !Pour détruire un sceau il faut utiliser la skill 4, mais elle n'apparaîtra que si l'on tue un ennemi (ou qu'on aide à tuer) avec le marteau.
Une fois le marteau en main on entame l'ascension, sans difficulté particulière (il y a 2 chemins possibles, un avec des mobs, l'autre sans, rien de compliqué).On arrive aux sceaux des genoux, on tape les mobs (qui viennent tant que les sceaux sont là), on casse les sceaux.On continue en esquivant les plaques au sol (piège) et à flanc de falaise on évite les gargouilles qui soufflent pour nous bump dans le vide.On arrive à la taille, on tape les mobs, on casse le sceau. A noter qu'il y a des AOE au sol en continu mais qu'il y a au bord de la plate forme une petite zone safe.On continue en faisant gaffe à pas tomber.On arrive aux bras, il faudra frapper les sceaux des bras chacun leur tour (un bouclier apparaît pour protéger le sceau une fois tapé) et donc faire les aller-retour. Pendant qu'on tape un sceau les mobs devant l'autre sceau le répare, il ne faut donc pas traîner.On peut poser le marteau, c'est terminé, on continue l'ascension, à flanc de falaise des flammèches apparaissent au sol, on les laisse disparaître et on passe.Revoilà notre archidevin avec son marteau.
On tape les adds, puis le boss.Le boss n'a rien de trop compliqué, à certains moments il lâchera son marteau qu'on reprendra pour taper le dernier sceau (toujours en tuant un mob avant), puis il stunnera tout le monde pour le reprendre.Pendant le combat on pourra être TP dans des cages qu'il faudra détruire pour en sortir (certaines classes pourraient avoir besoin d'aide).Le sceau est détruit, le boss meurt, on regarde le titan enfin libre s'en aller.


*Les ascaloniens (Les mêmes PNJS en RvR, s'possible ?)*
En pleine guerre ascaloniennes nous voilà tous miteux dans notre fourrure de Charr au milieu d'un champ de bataille.Dans cette fractale les PNJs sont puissants, il faut les aider un peu mais globalement ils pourraient se passer de nous, il faut juste les précéder pour leur indiquer le chemin.Première étape : tomber la porte.
On commence donc à se diriger vers la grande porte qu'on voit au loin en nettoyant un peu au passage (pas trop de toutes façons ça repopent non-stop).A l'approche de la porte il faudra détruire les balistes (elles repoperont) pour pouvoir plus facilement détruire les chaudrons au dessus de la porte et les chariots à flèche à coté du boss.Puis on tape le boss, normalement les PNJs devraient suivre mais avec plus ou moins de zèle (des fois ils se font attendre mais au pire le boss peut tomber sans eux).On peut ensuite taper la porte.
Une fois dans la ville le chemin est aléatoire et parsemé de gardes et de balliste.On arrive à une autre porte, on tombe les gardes, puis le chaudron, puis la porte.nous voilà sur la grande place :
Il faut nettoyer la place, la bonne méthode c'est au calme en pullant les gardes par petit paquet et en restant loin des balistes.Ensuite il faut capturer le point en affrontant des vagues d'ennemis.Puis arrive le boss, apparemment il a les mêmes sorts que l'espadon de feu de l'elem, sa pluie de feu et son tourbilol font très mal. En commençant à le taper les PNJs devraient suivre à partir de là c'est tranquille.


*Les chevaucheurs de vent (ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn)*
Cette fractale se lance à la suite des 3 fractales quand on est dans une difficulté paire.Quelques gentils sauts, quelques mobs à descendre, rien de compliqué avant d'arriver au boss.Une fois devant le boss il convient de tuer les chevaucheurs de vent et également les 3-4 premières tentacules (pour éviter le repop des chevaucheurs), quand le dernier chevaucheur tombe le combat avec le boss débute.
Pour combattre le boss inutile de s'éparpiller, rester groupés au début de la plate-forme est plus simple (avec quelques raids pour rapprocher les cristaux et les avoir sous la main).
Le boss lance un rayon mortel sur un joueur ou un pet toutes les minutes (approximativement)Le joueur est prévenu 5s à l'avance en voyant apparaître une tête de mort au dessus de lui.Pour se protéger du rayon il faut ramasser un cristal.Une fois le rayon encaisser avec le cristal on peut le lancer sur le boss (on le cible et on active la skill 1, la portée est énorme pas la peine de se rapprocher).
Les cristaux apparaissent quand une tentacule perce le sol ou meurt, ou bien quand on tue un élémentaire.On nettoie donc les tentacules et les élémentaires pour récupérer des cristaux, se protéger des rayons et contre-attaquer, le combat se passe tranquillement.

----------


## Korbeil

:Bave:

----------


## Vaaahn

:Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Guitou

:Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 

Ah oue ! Y'a une vraie sensation de vie, par contre je crains un peu la partie sous l'eau. :/

----------


## SetaSensei

Une des meilleures idées d'Anet.

Du coup, Korbeil se fera encore plus pourrir quand il fera reset son groupe parce qu'il veut ramener son perso moisi.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ah ouais, j'imagine la fureur du groupe si un mec fait reset le donjon après 5 séries de 3 fractales + les boss entre deux  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Bah je pense que le mec qui fait ça se fera blacklist par le groupe et on organisera un vote pour le ban de la guilde définitivement.

En tout cas le trailer est... Wow. Aucune musique, aucune parole, rien et y'en a pas besoin, parce que ça à l'air impressionnant ! ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

La scène qui m'intrigue le plus est celle avec le géant moi. Surtout qu'on le voit clairement bouger sur la seconde séquence le montrant.

Je me dis aussi que ça pourrait très bien devenir un réservoir de mini donjons sympathiques, plein d'idées originales ne pouvant pas être utilisées dans un donjon à grande échelle. Et qu'on pourrait y voir de vieux évènements, un peu comme les Cavernes du temps de WoW.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ... Aucune musique, aucune parole, rien et y'en a pas besoin, parce que ça à l'air impressionnant !


C'est sur que ça change des trailer wob w0b wOb qui fleurissent comme des orties!!!

----------


## Maximelene

> wob w0b wOb


wub wub wub

----------


## Vaaahn

http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...term=wob%20wob

----------


## Maximelene

> *The most stupid synonym for dubstep* that people who just got introduced by the music use.


Félicitations, tu utilises le synonyme le plus stupide !  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi je note surtout que 



> dubstep is bad music


 ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Oui mais ça, c'est implicite  ::trollface::

----------


## Colink

Le bon dubstep, ça existe  :;):  Et sinon, ce contenu, c'est  :Bave: , vivement que je sois 80 pour en profiter dans des conditions décentes.

----------


## Narquois

Un petit guide du fonctionnement\difficulté croissante\tokens\coût du matos achetable\etc... du nouveau donjon   par ici "in English".  ::o: 

Il n'y a pas de spoil sur le contenu  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Mais... d'où ils sortent autant d'infos ?  ::o: 

Merci en tout cas  ::): 

EDIT : okay, en fait la progression est sauvegardée ! Donc un groupe qui va jusqu'au 6ème palier de difficulté peut revenir le lendemain et attaquer au palier 7 !

EDIt 2 : autre preview, qui précise que visiblement la difficulté sauvegardée reset chaque semaine. Ce qui n'est pas con non plus  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

Les fragments d'obsidienne obtenables dans ce donjon  :Bave:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Euh l'équipement qui s'achète avec les éclats obtenus dans le donjon coûte 1350 éclats et l'article dit qu'on obtient 5 éclats par donjon fractal soit un total de 270...270...270...270 runs à faire pour UN objet.  ::sad::

----------


## Korbeil

5 fragments ça se trouve c'est pour le niveau de difficulté 1 ... peut-être plus après ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Euh l'équipement qui s'achète avec les éclats obtenus dans le donjon coûte 1350 éclats et l'article dit qu'on obtient 5 éclats par donjon fractal soit un total de 270...270...270...270 runs à faire pour UN objet.


Un run c'est 3 fractales, donc 15 fragments  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Si tu passes 6 difficultés t'as 90. C'est pas si mal.

----------


## Maximelene

Chaque fractale pouvant durer, apparemment, entre 15 et 40 minutes, faut quand même un certain temps pour passer 6 difficultés (soit 18 fractales + quelques boss).

----------


## Ptit gras

En tout cas le nom est bien choisi pour un donjon infini  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est sûr  ::P:

----------


## olih

A voir, une fractale, ça se répète à l'infini.
Au bout d'un moment ça peut lasser  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Guitou

Un léger changement par rapport aux autres donjons, si actuellement quelqu'un qui n'a pas fait le mode histoire peut rejoindre un groupe en explo, là la difficulté va s'initialiser au niveau de celle la plus faible parmi les membres du groupe.

Enfin au final j'ai hâte. J'ai vraiment hâte.

----------


## SetaSensei

Ca sera dispo ce soir ? 

Histoire que ça bugge à mort et qu'on rage tous sur Mumble.  :Bave:

----------


## olih

Normalement, samedi 9h30.
Ce soir 21h, c'est la début de l'event  ::trollface:: .

----------


## SetaSensei

> Normalement, samedi 9h30.
> Ce soir 21h, c'est la début de l'event .


Celui où on sera tous à l'Arche en débordement avec un lag pas possible ?  ::o: 

Vivement.  :Bave:

----------


## olih

> Celui où on sera tous à l'Arche en débordement avec un lag pas possible ? 
> 
> Vivement.


Oui, le tout pour une vidéo de 30s et un crash serveur.

----------


## Korbeil

non mais gros effort, le donjon est pas synchro avec l'event !

----------


## Maximelene

Apparemment, selon une des previews, un des boss serait nommé en référence à Dulfy, auteur d'un paquet de guides. Dulfy qui a d'ailleurs posté une galerie des Fractal Weapons  :;):

----------


## meiKo

> Apparemment, selon une des previews, un des boss serait nommé en référence à Dulfy, auteur d'un paquet de guides. Dulfy qui a d'ailleurs posté une galerie des Fractal Weapons


Wouah! need le longbow!

----------


## Setzer

Ah bon tu trouve? perso en tant que Rôdeur, je suis toujours déçu par les skins, je trouve que comparé au boulots fait sur les épées/espadons ou les bâtons, les arcs sont vraiment les parents pauvres en matière de skins (à part l'arc little pony légendaire  :Bave:  mais bon c'est un arc court).

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Les bâtons? Sérieux ils sont tous infâmes, même le légendaire est immonde.

----------


## Anita Spade

Plaignez-vous! Les skins de flingues sont soit quelconques soit trop petits et personne ne les remarque, alors qu'avec un peu d'effort ils pourraient nous sortir des big Guns aux proportions disproportionnées, parce que mon Charr ingénieur a un complexe d'infériorité certain quand il voit les autres agiter leurs gros espadons.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Les bâtons? Sérieux ils sont tous infâmes, même le légendaire est immonde.


+1
Le légendaire façon Sailor Moon arc en ciel et tout  ::|:

----------


## Maximelene

Première balade dans le donjon, on a donc testé 3 Fractales.

*La statue géante*
Une mécanique très sympathique obligeant les joueurs à s'organiser un minimum, des planches qui défient les lois de la gravité, et un boss assez violent. Très très bon.

*Le volcan*
Des boules vachement faciles à éviter... ah tiens, tout le monde est mort ? Des otages à sacrifier, un boss assez cool. Bien sympathique. Ce sera probablement très court une fois maîtrisé.

*Le marais*
Toi, créateur de la fractale du marais, qui que tu sois, sache que je te hais du plus profond de mon être.

Après quelques rages sur la troisième fractale, nous avons abandonné. Globalement, je me suis bien éclaté personnellement, même si notre blocage au marais n'avait rien d'amusant. On s'en sortira probablement mieux avec de l'entraînement.

Bref, une réussite pour l'instant !  :;):

----------


## Mordenkainen

Fractales clean, et nom de dieu que c'était bon!!!

----------


## MrGr33N

Pareil, j'ai pu tâter des fractales avec des canards.

En premier, la mine Draguerre qui demandait aussi pas mal d'organisation et de communication entre la première partie comprenant des boutons (qui nécessitaient de diviser le groupe), une porte à casser avec des bombes et un boss final qu'il faut kiter. Bref, un environnement assez technique.

En deuxième la statue géante.

En troisième, la cité ascolonienne à envahir. Instance du même acabit que les grottes du temps de WoW, on se retrouve dans le passé et transformé en Charr. Un peu moins technique que les deux autres, mais pas moins difficile. On a tous crashé à 5% du deuxième boss, du coup on s'est arrêtés pour aller dodoter.

Du même avis que Maximelene, j'ai trouvé ça très agréable à jouer. Avec un groupe un peu coordonné, ça passe assez facilement, et ça sera encore plus simple quand les groupes seront rôdés. Reste à voir comment sera la progression pour la difficulté.

----------


## Maderone

> *Le marais*
> Toi, créateur de la fractale du marais, qui que tu sois, sache que je te hais du plus profond de mon être.
> 
> Après quelques rages sur la troisième fractale, nous avons abandonné. Globalement, je me suis bien éclaté personnellement, même si notre blocage au marais n'avait rien d'amusant. On s'en sortira probablement mieux avec de l'entraînement.
> 
> Bref, une réussite pour l'instant !


 ::o:  Ah ouais quand même.
Je reconnais qu'il demande plus de coordination que les autres, cependant je me suis bien marré à courir partout en évitant les mobs et les pièges. Mais de là à abandonner  ::huh:: ... C'est Dommage pour vous. Ce qui est important ici c'est la vitesse et le débuff au cas où l'on tombe dans un piège. 

Bon sinon j'ai pu faire 9 fractales (pas toutes les possibliités) et c'est un vrai plaisir ! 
Rien que le fait de changer complètement de gameplay d'une phrase à l'autre, c'est un délice. 
J'ai adoré le passage sous l'eau 

Spoiler Alert! 


avec le dauphin

  ::wub:: , l'event charr était bien cool, le semi puzzle jump également, le marais... Enfin bref, tout ce que j'ai rencontré pour l'instant était un plaisir à faire. Jamais l'impression de s'ennuyer et les décors sont extra. Moment nostalgie quand j'ai vu les carrières de 

Spoiler Alert! 


jade de factions

.

Mis à part ça, j'ai loot un exo (une espèce de bouclier immonde), plusieurs jaunes, des tas de loot merdique que j'ai tout transformé (ou presque) en recommandation (200+) et quelques autres petits trucs. Tout ça alors qu'on avait seulement terminé le niveau de difficulté 2... J'ai hâte de voir ce que réserve la suite.

----------


## Arkane Derian

J'ai pu tester 3 fractales de mon côté, un vrai bonheur. Ce donjon semble être une franche réussite. A voir ce que ça va donner dans les niveaux de difficulté supérieur, mais déjà la découverte de tous les mécanismes de gameplay est un délice. Un conseil, ne vous spoilez pas, allez y sans rien savoir, vous ne le regretterez pas !

----------


## Korbeil

level 5 dans les fractales hier soir  ::P: 

j'espère un peu avancer aujourd'hui  ::): 

---------- Post added at 12h28 ---------- Previous post was at 12h15 ----------

déjà un premier craft: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...rged_a_quiver/

---------- Post added at 12h30 ---------- Previous post was at 12h28 ----------

et là aussi: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ended_recipes/

---------- Post added at 12h33 ---------- Previous post was at 12h30 ----------

des tentatives de craft: http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ended_recipes/

----------


## Benounet

Par contre va falloir farmer dur pour l'achat d'accessoire via tokens.
C'est 5 par fractale et basta (peu importe le niveau de difficulte atteint).

Le donjon est tres bien je trouve, notamment pour les environnements varies et souvent suffisamment ouverts, ainsi que pour le changement de gameplay offert.
Le marais y'a une grosse part de chance aussi, surtout concernant les murs.

Question: Est ce qu'on peut reformer un groupe entre 2 phases de difficulte? (Entre 2 maps on peut pas). Sinon va falloir planifier son temps de jeu par tranche de 3 heures.

Edit: Merci pr la reponse jeune rouquin.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est 5 par fractale et basta (peu importe le niveau de difficulte atteint).


Les boss qu'on voit parfois entre deux séries en filent plus  :;): 




> Question: Est ce qu'on peut reformer un groupe entre 2 phases de difficulte? (Entre 2 maps on peut pas). Sinon va falloir planifier son temps de jeu par tranche de 3 heures.


Bien sûr, une fois un niveau de difficulté "validé", tu peux changer ton groupe et relancer le donjon à ce niveau de difficulté (à condition que tout le monde l'aie déjà atteint).

----------


## Snydlock

J'ai fait une fractale (crash juste après donc un poil frustré pour recommencer), on sent qu'ils se sont lâchés pour certains trucs. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sérieux, un asura fou avec une coupe affro et protégé par des golems chats, où vont-ils chercher ça ?


Je l'ai pas trouvé spécialement dure, c'est juste qu'on a mis du temps à comprendre ce qu'il fallait faire.

Par contre, c'est clairement pas une idée de génie que d'avoir mis l'entrée du donjon à l'Arche du Lion, déjà qu'avant on passait quasiment systématiquement en dépassement, alors là...  ::|:

----------


## Dachnavar

> Par contre va falloir farmer dur pour l'achat d'accessoire via tokens.
> C'est 5 par fractale et basta (peu importe le niveau de difficulte atteint).


Et niveau loot, on sent une différence avec l'augmentation du niveau de difficulté ?

----------


## Korbeil

Cette instance est clairement la plus rentable (hors ascalon  ::P: ).

----------


## Le Tyran

Franchement casse couille le fractal sous marin avec les poissons qui te bouffent.

----------


## Guitou

> Cette instance est clairement la plus rentable (hors ascalon ).


Vraiment la plus rentable.
Avec un stuff mf moisi (rune et bijoux, pas de bouffe) j'ai choppé entre 2 et 3 rares par run (spot pour 3 fractales).
Il y a ptet des bugs par contre j'ai eu 2 rares identiques dans le même coffre et je suis pas le seul.

----------


## Snydlock

Et niveau or ?
Parce que maintenant les 3 chemins d'Ascalon, c'est 2po50.

----------


## mrFish

J'ai tenter à 2 (Elem + Gardien) une fractal hier soir, on est tombé sur celle aquatique, ça passait jusqu'au boss, qu'on aurait pu le tomber mais ça demandai de faire vraiment aucune erreur, à trois on l'aurait torché sans soucis.

Par contre le créateur de ce donjon doit être un fan d'Ecco The Dolphin  ::P:

----------


## gnouman

Mon avis sur les fractales : qu'on émascule le mec qui a créé le marais! Le reste est vraiment mais violent, mention spéciale au golem chat qui meurt dans un miaou du meilleur goût.

----------


## Maximelene

Visiblement, Arena Net aurait monté une petite équipe dédiée uniquement à la création de donjons. Les Fractales des Brumes sont leur premier travail. On peut donc s'attendre à des donjons du même niveau à l'avenir.

Parce qu'autant j'aime les donjons en mode exploration, autant ils sont assez banals à côté des Fractales  ::P: 

Ce donjon est d'ailleurs extrêmement bien accueilli par la communauté !

----------


## Benounet

Niveau or je dirais kiffkiff si tu prends en compte la revente de ce que t'attrapes, sinon non.
Par contre niveau xp il est naze.

----------


## Guitou

Niveau XP c'est pas grave il est lvl 80 normalement (accessible à tous uniquement ce week-end).
Pour ceux qui ont testé les difficultés suivantes ça donne quoi ?

----------


## Maximelene

> Niveau XP c'est pas grave il est lvl 80 normalement (accessible à tous uniquement ce week-end).


Non, c'est le reste du contenu qui est accessible à tous les invités ce week end, quel que soit leur niveau. Le donjon, lui, sera comme ça en permanence.

----------


## Korbeil

http://dulfy.net/2012/11/17/gw2-asce...usion-recipes/

pour les crafts actuellement découverts ...

----------


## Shurin

Pour le marais c'est très facile si:
-Vous avez stabilité
-Vous savez que vous pouvez "escalader" les murs qui popent en sautant sur le côté dudit mur

----------


## Say hello

> Les bâtons? Sérieux ils sont tous infâmes, même le légendaire est immonde.


Le seul bâton qui ait de l'âme :




 ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

Bon, à partir du level 9, ça se corse violemment, les mobs deviennent bien plus chiant.
Par exemple l'event draguerre où il faut canaliser le panneau pour ouvrir la porte est presque impossible sans au moins 2 spé robu/vita je pense, ça reste faisable dans l'ensemble quand même, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un cap entre le niveau 8-9.

Ensuite, le fameux 10 introduit ... L'AGONIE !
Bon, la bonne nouvelle c'est que cette agonie n'est présente que sur les boss finaux, donc ça reste moindre.
J'ai pu le voir sur 4 des boss donc:

-> boss draguerre en armure:
Il posera son agonie pendant son AoE où il tape au sol 3-4 fois, à chaque tic de l'AoE vous chopez un stack d'agonie.

-> boss asura avec les 4 golems:
Les golems ne posent pas d'agonie mais commencent à être vraiment résistants ! L'asura focus des gens au hasard et envoit 3 boules qui font MAL et qui stack l'agonie !
Une petite roulade permet d'éviter ça simplement, ou alors il suffit de courir en permanence, ils ne suivent le personnage que très peu.

-> boss des fils de svanir (le norn dans la glace, je sais plus son nom):
Il inflige l'agonie sur les AoE de glace qu'il fait tomber quand il est en haut de son balcon, il est donc très simple de les esquiver ...
(sachant que ces AoE mettait par terre en coup à la base, je comprends pas pourquoi il l'on mis là, mais bon ...)

-> boss de la mer de jade, mister tentacle:
Il inflige l'agonie à votre arrivée dans sa zone et à chaque fois que vous rentrez dans sa zone !
(Quand vous sautez sur les cailloux pour rejoindre la zone du boss quoi).
En gros, son agonie ne sert à rien, oui oui oui !

Bref sur ce, HF et bon courage !

----------


## Zepolak

Elles sont chouettes ces fractales, je me suis bien amusé (et pourtant c'est du PvE) lors de ma session découverte.

Malheureusement, c'est du game design un peu moisi si on prend du recul. À moins d'avoir des mecs qui se sacrifient. Au sein d'une guilde, on se retrouve avec des séparations très artificielles entre joueurs. Sauf si vous me dites que le jeu garde en mémoire le niveau de fractale le plus élevé jamais atteint par chaque joueurs et prend le minimum de celui-là. (Dans ce cas, j'aurais râlé pour rien et ce serait cool)

----------


## Guitou

Non c'est reset toutes les semaines les niveaux de difficulté des fractales.
Donc ça divisera un peu la base et les plus hardcores qui veulent atteindre les plus hautes difficultés (apparemment ça loot sympathiquement) mais pas trop.

----------


## Maximelene

> Malheureusement, c'est du game design un peu moisi si on prend du recul. À moins d'avoir des mecs qui se sacrifient. Au sein d'une guilde, on se retrouve avec des séparations très artificielles entre joueurs. Sauf si vous me dites que le jeu garde en mémoire le niveau de fractale le plus élevé jamais atteint par chaque joueurs et prend le minimum de celui-là. (Dans ce cas, j'aurais râlé pour rien et ce serait cool)


Il garde en effet en mémoire le niveau le plus élevé, même si le joueur repart dans un niveau inférieur pour aider  :;): 




> Non c'est reset toutes les semaines les niveaux de difficulté des fractales.
> Donc ça divisera un peu la base et les plus hardcores qui veulent atteindre les plus hautes difficultés (apparemment ça loot sympathiquement) mais pas trop.


Non, il n'y a pas de reset, contrairement à ce qu'avaient annoncé certains sites de previews.

----------


## doudou1408

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...rst#post776705

Ce n'est malheureusement plus le cas.

----------


## Tynril

En revanche, quand on lance le donjon, on peut choisir le niveau de difficulté. Rien n'empêche un groupe de gros bills de redescendre dans les difficultés inférieures pour jouer avec des gens, et ce sans perdre leur "sauvegarde" à eux.

----------


## Guitou

> Non, il n'y a pas de reset, contrairement à ce qu'avaient annoncé certains sites de previews.


Ah ben c'est pas plus mal. Les plus avancés auront moins de scrupules à aider les autres du coup.

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement. Par contre les gens n'ayant pas de guilde pour les aider vont vite se retrouver à la traîne  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est vraiment super sympa ces fractales !
C'est beau, c'est intéressant (presque) tout le temps, c'est nouveau, c'est rentable, on a de nouvelles tactiques à utiliser,etc.
Tout bon !
Et j'ai eu le droit au bonux  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

un gros pavé concernant les fractales !

http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...make_them_and/

A LIRE pour les intéressés sur le sujet  :;):

----------


## Narquois

Petite interrogation du matin :
Est ce que le fait de refaire un niveau de fractal inférieur diminuerait le nombre et/ou la qualité de loot?  ::huh:: 

Mon constat est que lors de ma première série de 3 fractals au niveau 1, j'ai eu un truc du genre 2 exos, 2 jaunes et une fiole violette pour le matos ascended.  :B): 
Depuis, je suis passé niv 3 mais j'ai surtout refait les niveaux 1 et 2 avec d'autres canards et les loots ne sont pas du même niveau!  ::(: 

C'est juste une impression (et faut que j'aille sacrifier un poulet ce soir à 12h12 en dansant nu sous la lune) ou quelqu'un a des infos sur le sujet?

----------


## Korbeil

en faite, le plus rentable est de faire une fractale par palier tout les jours 

ça permet d'avoir le coffre daily
(oui les daily en fractales sont divisés en palier)
le reste est peu rentable (sauf si tu y va pour monter ton niveau max, bien sûr)

----------


## Ptit gras

D'après les retours les loots et la difficulté sont identiques par tranche de 10 niveaux. On passe au loot supérieur/drop supérieur au niveau 10+.
J'ai pas encore pu tester suffisamment.

----------


## Korbeil

par tranche de 8 niveau, le 9ème monte vraiment la difficulté  :;):

----------


## Narquois

> en faite, le plus rentable est de faire une fractale par palier tout les jours 
> 
> ça permet d'avoir le coffre daily
> (oui les daily en fractales sont divisés en palier)
> le reste est peu rentable (sauf si tu y va pour monter ton niveau max, bien sûr)


Euh... moi pas tout comprendre quoi toi dire...  ::sad:: 

J'avais compris que le coffre daily est obtenu lorsque tu complètes une série de 3 fractales d'un niveau paire => Boss bonus avec le coffre bonus daily fractale. Vrai ou Faux?

Qu'entends tu par "faire un palier de fractale par jour"? 
Augmenter d'un niveau ou faire une série de 3 d'un niveau inférieur est suffisant?

Merci d'avance,

----------


## Korbeil

en faite, tu as un coffre de daily par palier, un palier c'est 10 niveaux

Palier 1 -> 1-9
Palier 2 -> 10-19
Palier 3 -> 20-29
...

Bon actuellement ça se limite au palier 1, mais bientôt on en aura encore plus à faire  :;): 

Sinon pour 'comment l'avoir', il suffit de faire une fractale avec un niveau pair ! pour tomber sur le niveau bonus (la mer de jade) et le finir  :;):

----------


## SetaSensei

Dites, y a personne qui veut faire des fractales niveau 1 avec moi ? 
J'ai jamais mis les pieds là bas.  :Emo:

----------


## Gordor

Alors justement, parlons en, vu que ca m'inquiete un peu je prend les devants  ::): 

Mercredi vers 21h, moi et 2 (ou 3) potes allons faire notre première fractale
Il va donc nous manquer 1 ou 2 personnes. Donc pour les gens interessés par la fractale niveau 1, faites vous connaitre  ::): 

Pas mal de canards ont eu déjà l'occas de jouer avec nous (on est 2 vrais canards sur les 4) et on pu se rendre compte que :
1- l'ambiance est très bonne
2- on traîne un putain de boulet d'élémentaliste, qui en plus d'être vraiment mauvais, est level 50, ce qui ne gache rien a la fête
3- ca wipe dans la bonne humeur
4- On n'abandonne jamais, quitte a jouer en slip
5- Et d'ailleurs on finit toujours pas y arriver (on est bien meilleur en slip)

N'hesitez pas !

----------


## olih

> Alors justement, parlons en, vu que ca m'inquiete un peu je prend les devants 
> 
> Mercredi vers 21h, moi et 2 (ou 3) potes allons faire notre première fractale
> Il va donc nous manquer 1 ou 2 personnes. Donc pour les gens interessés par la fractale niveau 1, faites vous connaitre 
> 
> Pas mal de canard ont eu déjà l'occas de jouer avec nous (on est 2 vrais canards sur les 4) et on pu se rendre compte que :
> 1- l'ambiance est très bonne
> 2- on traîne un putain de boulet d'élémentaliste
> 3- ca wipe dans la bonne humeur
> ...


 Boulet élementaliste, c'est un pléonasme  ::ninja:: .

----------


## SetaSensei

C'est con, le mercredi, je peux pas, jamais.

----------


## Guitou

> Mercredi vers 21h, moi et 2 (ou 3) potes allons faire notre première fractale
> Il va donc nous manquer 1 ou 2 personnes. Donc pour les gens interessés par la fractale niveau 1, faites vous connaitre


L'inquiétude est de trop à mon avis.  ::P: 
J'ai accès aux fractales niveau 3 mais aucun problème pour faire des difficultés moindres avec des canards (et puis comme ça j'aurais plus de monde avec qui grouper pour les autres difficultés).
Bref count me in ! Mais si un autre canard qui est aussi au niveau 1 veut prendre ma place hésitez pas.
Par contre ça ferait 2 boulets d'élémentalistes qui wipent dans la bonne humeur. Vous êtes prévenus.  ::P: h34r:

----------


## Gordor

> L'inquiétude est de trop à mon avis. 
> J'ai accès aux fractales niveau 3 mais aucun problème pour faire des difficultés moindres avec des canards (et puis comme ça j'aurais plus de monde avec qui grouper pour les autres difficultés).
> Bref count me in ! Mais si un autre canard qui est aussi au niveau 1 veut prendre ma place hésitez pas.
> Par contre ça ferait 2 boulets d'élémentalistes qui wipent dans la bonne humeur. Vous êtes prévenus. h34r:


Vu qu'un des autres potes est également élémentaliste, ca fera 3, c'est bon ca !
(l'autre est quand même moins boulet)

----------


## Lee Tchii

On a fit fractal lvl 2 entre canards avec 3 élémentalistes ...
Ben le problème ne venait pas de la classe mais plus de la connaissance des niveaux et des boss.
C'est plutôt bien passé, sauf pour Chtuluh.

----------


## Guitou

C'est Cthulhu s'il te plaît.
Alors ok avec nous quelqu'un connaissait mais j'ai trouvé ça un peu mou, les tentacules suffit de rester loin (tant que tu as des cristaux sous la main) et les golems étaient en mousse.
Par contre le décor était magnifique et la transparence des blocs de jade ça pétait facilement ses 3 pattes à un canard.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je suis légèrement dyslexique.
Autant je trouve que les fractales sont longues (magnifiques en général, mais c'est long), autant j'espère qu'elles seront toujours aussi généreuses avec moi qu'hier en lvl2 !

----------


## Guitou

Ah oue, généreuse à ce point ? T'as looté quoi ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pas de fausses joies, je ne loot jamais de pièces d'armures pour moi-même.
Mais à la revente, je me suis presque fait 1 po hier soir (presque, parce que j'ai looté des pierres à fumer à la forge mystique et que je les garde).

----------


## Ptit gras

::P:  Le petit nerf des drops des coffres de fractales passé dans le patch du matin.
C'est des gros malins chez anet  ::(:

----------


## Korbeil

link ?

----------


## Guitou

> Le petit nerf des drops des coffres de fractales passé dans le patch du matin.


Je vois rien, t'es sûr de toi ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Faites un run de fractales et comparez. Évidemment que c'est pas dans le patch note  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

C'est le genre de trucs qu'ils mettent dans un patch note pourtant ...
Moi j'attends de voir !

----------


## Maximelene

> Faites un run de fractales et comparez. Évidemment que c'est pas dans le patch note


Ou alors vous avez juste eu moins de chance que d'habitude.

Parce que moi aujourd'hui en un run j'ai looté plus qu'en 4 runs dimanche. Je peux donc affirmer que le taux de drop a bel et bien été augmenté.

----------


## Gordor

> Je peux donc affirmer que le taux de drop a bel et bien été augmenté.


Huhu

----------


## Ptit gras

Toujours très bon pour raconter des conneries mon cher Maximelene  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Toujours très bon pour raconter des conneries mon cher Maximelene


Conneries à peu près aussi fondées que tes messages sérieux. C'est dire à quel point ils sont fiables  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Conneries à peu près aussi fondées que tes messages sérieux. C'est dire à quel point ils sont fiables


C'pour ça que les armes sont lootables dans le donjon ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'pour ça que les armes sont lootables dans le donjon ?


Mec, si t'avais suivi notre discussion, t'aurais pigé qu'on parlait d'objets *élevés*. Tu sais, les roses. Et il n'y a pas d'armes élevées dans ce patch. Mais comme tu préfères mute la personne en face dès que tu es en désaccord, tu pouvais pas piger ça.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Conneries à peu près aussi fondées que tes messages sérieux. C'est dire à quel point ils sont fiables


C'est comme les teintures, c'est pas marqué mais c'est nerfé. Théorie du complot, etc.
Mais j'ai raison  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est comme les teintures, c'est pas marqué mais c'est nerfé. Théorie du complot, etc.
> Mais j'ai raison


Sauf que le nerf des teintures il a été annoncé.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Non ça a été "remis normal". C'est totalement différent. Mais tout le monde a remarqué que ça n'était pas revenu à son taux de drop d'avant. Cf les prix.

Il n'y avait aucune logique dans le fait que les coffres des fractales droppent carrément mieux (ie rare en quantité, exo assez rarement) que ceux qu'on se tape au bout d'un event long, ou épique, ou je ne sais quoi (ie bleu et vert). Donc ça a été réduit. Mais pas annoncé. 
Tout ça pour que quelqu'un qui aime avoir le dernier mot puisse contester des faits évidents aux yeux des autres  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Mec, si t'avais suivi notre discussion, t'aurais pigé qu'on parlait d'objets *élevés*. Tu sais, les roses. Et il n'y a pas d'armes élevées dans ce patch. Mais comme tu préfères mute la personne en face dès que tu es en désaccord, tu pouvais pas piger ça.


Je parle bien de ça, des gens on déjà loot des roses dans le donjon, AMAZING  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Tout ça pour que quelqu'un qui aime avoir le dernier mot puisse contester des faits évidents aux yeux des autres


Ces faits n'ont rien d'évidents : tu affirmes juste que le taux a été réduit parce que tu as looté moins. C'est un raccourci tout à fait stupide.

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait 6 fractales (donc 3 runs), j'ai looté un exotique 80, 5 objets jaunes et 2 lodestones. Selon ta logique, je peux donc affirmer que le taux de drop a été augmenté.

Le fait est que t'es visiblement le seul à croire à un nerf, alors qu'il est bien plus probable que tu n'aies juste pas eu de chance.

Au passage, c'est qui "les autres" ? Parce qu'on a été 3 à répondre à ton message montrant des faits soit disant "évidents", et 3 à visiblement en douter...




> Je parle bien de ça, des gens on déjà loot des roses dans le donjon, AMAZING


J'attends la moindre preuve de ce fait. En attendant, quand je t'ai demandé de me linker une telle arme, tu m'as linké un bel exotique. Encore bravo pour ton talent concernant la différenciation des couleurs.

Au passage :




> En novembre, nous n’ajouterons en effet que le premier niveau d’infusions, d’anneaux élevés et d’emplacements pour le dos


Ptit gras affirmerait que tu cherches à contester des faits évidents  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

> Aujourd'hui j'ai fait 6 fractales (donc 3 runs), j'ai looté un exotique 80, 5 objets jaunes et 2 lodestones.


En fait ça fait 2 runs.
Et jusqu'à hier en 6 fractales j'ai eu largement plus de 10 objets jaunes à chaque fois (environ 3 à 5 par fractale). Et l'ensemble de mes 4 coéquipiers d'infortune tenaient aussi ces moyennes. Mais tu étais peut être encore à farmer des crabes à cette époque  ::trollface:: 

Cela dit c'était pas normal dans un soucis d'équilibrage. 20 ectos en 2 heures, y'avait de quoi faire baisser le marché.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et jusqu'à hier en 6 fractales j'ai eu largement plus de 10 objets jaunes à chaque fois (environ 3 à 5 par fractale). Et l'ensemble de mes 4 coéquipiers d'infortune tenaient aussi ces moyennes. Mais tu étais peut être encore à farmer des crabes à cette époque


Et moi 4 jaunes en 12 fractales + 2 boss dimanche (je suis ressorti avec 8 ectos). Comme quoi, encore une fois, c'est juste de la chance  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ptit gras

Non je suis désolé de pas être d'accord avec toi, même si je sais que t'apprécies pas.
De passer d'un échantillon de 5 personnes qui ont en moyenne 4 rares par fractale par personne sur une bonne trentaine de fractales  sur 3 jours (c'est à dire un effectif de 150), à un échantillon comme aujourd'hui que ce soit tes chiffres ou les miens : selon les tiens environ 1.7 rare par fractale aujourd'hui, moins selon les miens et mes 4 collègues (sur un effectif certes moindre), c'est un trop gros écart pour être du RNG.

Je te laisserais surement le mot de la fin, mais *JE* suis persuadé qu'ils ont touché à quelque chose et que c'est pas plus mal au final.

Cordialement  ::trollface::

----------


## Arkane Derian

On ne peut déduire aucune conclusion sur le loot en comparant aussi peu de runs en un temps aussi court. Dans GW (et dans beaucoup d'autres jeux également), il faut savoir que tout cela est cyclique. Je m'explique.

Il faut s'imaginer une échelle. Plus vous êtes haut sur cette échelle, plus votre loot est de bonne qualité. La façon dont on grimpe dépend de pleins de facteurs mais on pourrait finalement résumer ça à jouer, tout simplement. Donc plus vous jouez, et plus vous grimpez. Une fois que vous êtes en haut, vous obtenez un bon/très bon loot (genre un exo), puis vous redescendez tout en bas de l'échelle et y a plus qu'à recommencer. Tout ça est très schématique bien sûr, mais c'est juste pour dire qu'il est tout fait normal d'avoir des périodes où l'on loot de gros trucs, puis des périodes où c'est la dèche. C'est pas pour autant qu'il y a eu un quelconque nerf.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je n'ai pas fait de fractales aujourd'hui, mais hier on a fait 2 série.
J'ai du choper en moyenne 1 rare par fractale (voir moins en fait), alors que certains camarades étaient à 3 rares par fractales (et d'autres ont eu des exo dans les coffres).

On voit donc très bien la différence dans une même session (et ce avant le patch imaginaire ou non d'aujourd'hui sur le sujet), qui ne peut elle s'expliquer que par le coté aléatoire.

Le RNG est capable du meilleur... comme du pire.

----------


## Guitou

Moi ce que j'ai constaté c'est que ce week-end j'avais looté du rose (les compos de craft hein  ::P: ) et que maintenant c'est les autres.
J'ai été nerfé !

Plus sérieusement, j'ai pas constaté de différence, j'ai même eu droit pour la première fois à 2 exos hier (que des liés au compte) mais par contre je suis monté en difficulté (2 ce week-end contre 3 à 6 hier soir).

----------


## Wid

Est-ce que vous pourriez préciser le niveau de fractales que vous faites ? Parce que ça influe sur les loots non ?

----------


## Guitou

D'après ce que j'ai entendu (donc rien d'officiel hein) ça marche par palier et si différence il y a entre les niveau 1 et 9 elle n'est pas flagrante, par contre arrivé au niveau 10 avec l'introduction de l'agonie un palier serait franchit.

----------


## Ptit gras

A partir du niveau 5 les ennemis que j'ai croisé ont un niveau de plus. Pas de changements dans la qualité du loot par contre.

----------


## Korbeil

j'ai déjà dis, le réel palier c'est niveau 8-9 !
le reste est vraiment moindre.

----------


## dragou

> j'ai déjà dis, le réel palier c'est niveau 8-9 !
> le reste est vraiment moindre.


sources?

Tu as fait 15x le niveau 8 et 15x le niveau 9 pour en tirer des statistiques?
Il se peut très bien que la chance ait beaucoup joué dessus....

----------


## Korbeil

bah perso, j'ai vraiment resenti un gros palier entre les deux, et tout mon groupe peut l'approuver !

----------


## Gordor

Vous êtes super lourd quand même a tous vouloir avoir raison alors que vous savez très bien que c'est moi, le seul à avoir raison
Maintenant que c'est dit, revenons en a mon post perdu dans ce débat hautement intéressant : 




> Mercredi vers 21h, moi et 2 (ou 3) potes allons faire notre première fractale
> Il va donc nous manquer 1 ou 2 personnes. Donc pour les gens interessés par la fractale niveau 1, faites vous connaitre 
> 
> Pas mal de canards ont eu déjà l'occas de jouer avec nous (on est 2 vrais canards sur les 4) et on pu se rendre compte que :
> 1- l'ambiance est très bonne
> 2- on traîne un putain de boulet d'élémentaliste, qui en plus d'être vraiment mauvais, est level 50, ce qui ne gache rien a la fête
> 3- ca wipe dans la bonne humeur
> 4- On n'abandonne jamais, quitte a jouer en slip
> 5- Et d'ailleurs on finit toujours pas y arriver (on est bien meilleur en slip)
> ...

----------


## Benounet

Felicitations au groupe d'hier qui a place la barre tres haut avec un nouveau record canardesque a la cle: 4h pour completer fractal lvl 1.
Manifestez vous qu'on vous adule svp.

----------


## Korbeil

> Felicitations au groupe d'hier qui a place la barre tres haut avec un nouveau record canardesque a la cle: 4h pour completer fractal lvl 1.
> Manifestez vous qu'on vous adule svp.


Quelles fractales ? :D

----------


## Voilodion

Ouaip, mais ils avaient Charmide avec eux selon des sources non-officielles et CA, ça fait la différence

PS: après vérification ils n'ont même pas cette excuse :-p pardon Charmidounet
PPS: En fait si, mais bon il veut pas que ça se sache

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Merci aux canards qui guident les nouveaux arrivants dans les premiers niveaux des Fractales ! 
C'est sympa !  ::): 



Je suis tombé dans un groupe avec purE et Max ...
Désagréable initiation.
Donc, merci à certains mauvais esprit qui traitent de gros noobs les lvls 1 en Fractales qui débarquent et à qui on explique rien ( l'esprit canard ?? Ils plaisantent hein ! C'est pour de faux ... euh ...wait ...).
Merci à purE qui se dévoue, le pauvre, pour expliquer comment ça se passe quand on est dans son groupe  :;): . 
Par nécessité et obligation. On sent que ça le fait terriblement chier, entre deux soupirs et deux trolls pourris, l'ambiance est au top. Vaut mieux ne pas répondre et laisser courir, y en a avec qui c'est pas la peine d'argumenter, il sont bien trop perché au dessus de la mêlée et se mélanger avec la plèbe doit être bien douloureux. Je compatis. Vraiment.
Je suis lvl 5 en Fractales grâce et uniquement grâce à lui. Et Max aussi qui m'a bien encouragé !
Sans eux je n'y serai jamais arrivé c'est certain ... 
C'est mon avis et je le partage.

Un grand merci à Maderone qui le fait, lui, avec le sourire et avec la bonne humeur qui le caractérise.

----------


## Gordor

> Felicitations au groupe d'hier qui a place la barre tres haut avec un nouveau record canardesque a la cle: 4h pour completer fractal lvl 1.
> Manifestez vous qu'on vous adule svp.


Ha ... nouveau record a battre ce soir donc.
Mais j'ai du mal a imaginer qu'on puisse réussir a faire mieux, ca me parait vraiment chaud

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vous remarquerez que j'étais également dans le groupe et que je peux crever niveau compliments  ::ninja:: 

Je m'amuse toujours beaucoup en Fractal. Les canards sont très sympas et jusque hier où on a dû splitter le plus gros groupe formé (4 personnes) pour fractal lvl5 pour aller combler les deux autres (fractal lvl 2 et 3), j'allais tout en progressant.
Vivement un groupe fractal lvl5 donc.

----------


## Gordor

> Merci aux canards qui guident les nouveaux arrivants dans les premiers niveaux des Fractales ! 
> C'est sympa ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis tombé dans un groupe avec purE et Max ...
> Désagréable initiation.
> Donc, merci à certains mauvais esprit qui traitent de gros noobs les lvls 1 en Fractales qui débarquent et à qui on explique rien ( l'esprit canard ?? Ils plaisantent hein ! C'est pour de faux ... euh ...wait ...).
> Merci à purE qui se dévoue, le pauvre, pour expliquer comment ça se passe quand on est dans son groupe . 
> ...


Ha sympa, pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais ca donne envie de grouper avec certains.
Bon bin prenez ce message, retournez le comme une chaussette, et vous devriez avoir une idée du groupe qui partira ce soir en fractal 1  ::):

----------


## olih

Pff je ne suis que lv3 je crois avec mes deux persos  ::sad:: .
En fait j'ai l'impression que c'est surtout le lv1 qui fait chier vu qu'il n'a pas le boss final (et le bonus associé) ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tous les lvl paires ont un boss si j'ai bien compris  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Ah ah  :tired: .
Zut.

----------


## Korbeil

> Tous les lvl paires ont un boss si j'ai bien compris


tout les levels pair on un niveau bonus (la mer de jade)

----------


## Myron

> Felicitations au groupe d'hier qui a place la barre tres haut avec un nouveau record canardesque a la cle: 4h pour completer fractal lvl 1.
> Manifestez vous qu'on vous adule svp.


Présent!
Pauvre fou que j'ai été de monter un groupe fractale lvl 1 pour aider ce cher Hector à passer son premier niveau.

Nous avions pourtant tout pour réussir :
- 2 Voleurs spécialisés dans le vol à l'étalage. Dont Charmide bien entendu.
- 1 Elementaliste spécialisé dans la magie de terre.
- 1 Guerrier intrépide.
- 1 Nécro qui bien entendu passait son temps à relever les morts.

Il faut dire que nous avions eu un tirage pour le moins facile...
*Les marais* : Parfait pour un premier run. On a mis un petit temps à comprendre comment ça fonctionnait mais finalement c'est passé sans trop de soucis mais avec une belle perte de temps à la clef.

*La grosse statue* : La mission n'est pas facile, surtout avec notre composition, mais nous avons tout de même décidés de pimenter un peu la partie. Toutes les 2 minutes 37 secondes un membre aléatoire de notre groupe faisait une chute mortelle. Toutes les 5 chutes un bug bonus apparaissait. Tiens il est ou le marteau? Dans le ciel regarde!! Et toutes les 10 minutes un wipe total était nécessaire afin de pouvoir reprendre notre partie.
Vint ensuite le moment ou le groupe devait se séparer en deux afin d’empêcher des mobs de réparer un sceau pendant que l'on détruisait l'autre à coup de marteau. Nous décidâmes de répartir 25k pv de chaque coté. Et visiblement un seul nécro tank mieux que ces 4 camarades de jeu. Mention spéciale à l'un des voleurs qui était visiblement bien caché.
Finalement nous avons tous ragequit et relancé une nouvelle session. ^^

Beaucoup plus de chance sur le run suivant :
Le niveau de la glace avec les torches qui c'est bien passé.
Le niveau des draguerres qui c'est bien passé une fois qu'un voleur est mort et que le boss ne le suivait plus.
Le niveau des grawls qui semblait bien ridicule à coté de toutes ces épreuves.

Mais avec le recul on c'est quand même bien marré.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> Merci aux canards qui guident les nouveaux arrivants dans les premiers niveaux des Fractales ! 
> C'est sympa ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis tombé dans un groupe avec purE et Max ...
> Désagréable initiation.
> Donc, merci à certains mauvais esprit qui traitent de gros noobs les lvls 1 en Fractales qui débarquent et à qui on explique rien ( l'esprit canard ?? Ils plaisantent hein ! C'est pour de faux ... euh ...wait ...).
> Merci à purE qui se dévoue, le pauvre, pour expliquer comment ça se passe quand on est dans son groupe . 
> ...


J'suis pas sûr de savoir comment prendre ce message en fait  :tired: 

Si c'est "mal", je préciserais qu'on est plusieurs à recommencer au niveau 1 à chaque fois qu'on va aux Fractales (c'est aussi le cas de Pure), pour justement aider les gens qui n'ont pas encore avancé. Et que le seul truc qu'on t'ai "reproché", c'est de pas nous rappeler que tu ne connais pas, parce qu'on pense pas forcément à expliquer quand on démarre une nouvelle Fractale.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'suis pas sûr de savoir comment prendre ce message en fait 
> 
> Si c'est "mal", je préciserais qu'on est plusieurs à recommencer au niveau 1 à chaque fois qu'on va aux Fractales (c'est aussi le cas de Pure), pour justement aider les gens qui n'ont pas encore avancé. Et que le seul truc qu'on t'ai "reproché", c'est de pas nous rappeler que tu ne connais pas, parce qu'on pense pas forcément à expliquer quand on démarre une nouvelle Fractale.


J'approuve carrément, si on ne connait pas un donjon, on préviens, après les gens qui connaissent expliquent, mais si vous prévenez pas, on partira du principe que vous connaissez ...
(et oui j'suis un putain de rageux en donjon, surtout quand on me préviens pas qu'on connait pas :<)

----------


## Maximelene

En l’occurrence on savait que Amoilesmobs ne connaissait pas, il l'avait dit... on oubliait juste de lui expliquer au début d'une nouvelle Fractale (et comme c'est pas pratique de le faire après, c'est laborieux, et puis Pure il râle tout le temps, c'est de sa faute aussi, tout ça !  ::ninja::  ).

Bref, c'était juste un oubli.

----------


## Guitou

Tiens d'ailleurs vu que tous le monde a plus ou moins déjà parcourut les fractales on pourrait s'atteler à un petit texte explicatif de chacune (façons threads des autres donjons).

---------- Post added at 16h13 ---------- Previous post was at 15h34 ----------

Voir là.

----------


## meiKo

Pour le marais tu peux ajouter que le repop aléatoire n'a lieu que si l'une des orbes est arrivée à destination. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai cru remarquer...

----------


## purEcontact

> Plaintes [blabla] Plaintes.


Si ça te faisais tant chier que ça de rester dans le groupe, pourquoi tu t'es pas barré ?
Des canards, t'en avais 63 de co quand on a fait le donjon, y'avait largement de quoi reprendre depuis le début en fractal lv 1.

J'ai passé les 4 derniers jours à compléter des groupes de fractal lv 1/2 parce que personne n'a envie de recommencer un niveau qu'il a déjà fait.
J'ai passé les 4 derniers jours à expliquer à des groupes comment on aborde chacune des fractals.
J'ai dû expliquer une 20aine de fois CHAQUE stratégie, en gros, j'ai passé mon temps à expliquer toutes les stratégies.

Est-ce qu'au bout d'un moment, j'en ai eu ras le cul ? Ouais, clairement.
Mais je note que la prochaine fois, plutôt que de me forcer à te dire ce qu'il fallait faire point par point (oui, me forcer, j'en avais marre d'expliquer), je te lâcherais un "démerdes toi, j'espère que t'as de la thune pour les répa, on peut finir à 4".

Quand je lis un retour comme le tient, je dois penser quoi ? 
A- Je laisse les canards d'un lv inférieur au mien se démerder tellement je suis grand / beau / fort ?
B- UN canard, oui j'écris bien, UN canard vient se plaindre alors que j'ai rendu service à beaucoup d'autres, du coup, j'en ai rien à carrer et je continue d'aider ceux qui en ont besoin ?

Perso, je choisis l'option B et j'en ai rien à carrer de ton "retour personnel".

Tu connais pas maximelene, tu me connais pas moi non plus.
Ah, je pense que tu connais pas Tatsu-kan ou Panda, évites les aussi, il parait qu'ils râlent un peu.

Bref, la prochaine fois que tu demandes un fractal (quelque soit le niveau), comptes pas sur moi (je pourrais même dire, sur nous) pour venir te filer un coup de main.

Au passage, si tu pouvais me définir "l'esprit canard", ça m'arrangerais parce qu'on doit pas vraiment avoir la même perception.
On est pas au pays des poneys.

----------


## Gordor

putain si en plus purE commence a utiliser des avatars que Maximelene a utilisé auparavant, moi, mon cerveau, il déconnecte

[edit] je sens que mon "cherche un petit dernier pour une fractal lvl 1" qui va tomber ce soir dans le chat va ... jeter un froid  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

> putain si en plus purE commence a utiliser des avatars que Maximelene a utilisé auparavant, moi, mon cerveau, il déconnecte


Tu dois te tromper, je n'ai jamais utilisé un avatar de cette pétasse !  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

> putain si en plus purE commence a utiliser des avatars que Maximelene a utilisé auparavant, moi, mon cerveau, il déconnecte
> 
> [edit] je sens que mon "cherche un petit dernier pour une fractal lvl 1" qui va tomber ce soir dans le chat va ... jeter un froid


Maximelene c'est des rousses, moi c'est les brunes  ::P:  (enfin surtout une).

----------


## Mr Slurp

Eh bah moi je te dis merci purE, ton guidage nous as entièrement satisfait Lundi soir (et ton courage face à ta connexion qui chie dans la colle et autres agréments du genre)
Quand je rentre dans un nouveau donjon, je m'attends pas à avoir un guide touristique, la découverte, le wipe, les échecs, ca fait partie intégrante du jeu, et c'est même une partie du plaisir que de comprendre comment il faut faire par sois même.

----------


## Korbeil

> [...]
> Ah, je pense que tu connais pas Tatsu-kan ou Panda, évites les aussi, il parait qu'ils râlent un peu.
> [...]


Ah mais moi quand ça va bien je gueule pas  ::P: 
Bon pour le reste ... c'est le dark panda qui est en moi qui ressort :x

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah mais moi quand ça va bien je gueule pas


Avec des phrases comme ça, on peut même arriver à dire que je suis aimable, et Pure compréhensif !  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Avec des phrases comme ça, on peut même arriver à dire que je suis aimable, et Pure compréhensif !


C'est pas le cas ?  ::o:

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards,

Ce soir, vers 20h30, je vais également faire Fractales Lv1 avec ma femme et un pote IRL, il nous manquera entre une et deux personnes (en fonction de la disponibilité d'un autre pote).  ::):  J'espère qu'on se fera pas concurrence avec Gordor ! C'est une séance initiation, avec connaissance minimale des différentes fractales, et gens un peu noobs des donjons. Pas forcément une sinécure, quoi. Mais on est sympa. En tous cas, si des canards sont chauds, c'est cool. Je passerai une annonce sur le chan de guilde.

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est pas le cas ?


Si si, tout à fait !

----------


## Caf

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Ce soir, vers 20h30, je vais également faire Fractales Lv1 avec ma femme et un pote IRL, il nous manquera entre une et deux personnes (en fonction de la disponibilité d'un autre pote).  J'espère qu'on se fera pas concurrence avec Gordor ! C'est une séance initiation, avec connaissance minimale des différentes fractales, et gens un peu noobs des donjons. Pas forcément une sinécure, quoi. Mais on est sympa. En tous cas, si des canards sont chauds, c'est cool. Je passerai une annonce sur le chan de guilde.


Up j'suis en game sous Cafeïne.  :;):

----------


## Snydlock

Le donjon des fractales c'est vraiment un truc réussi. D'ailleurs, l'attaque d'Ascalon, c'était vraiment top.
Par contre, je viens de penser à un truc nettement moins cool. Et j'ai pas l'impression que quelqu'un l'ai mentionné. (J'espère, sinon, je vais avoir l'air con.)
Et c'est une phrase d'Arkane qui m'a fait tilter.
Je le quote, histoire qu'on me comprenne :



> Ce qui fait que je joue à GW 2, c'est justement que je peux aller faire tout ce que le jeu contient très facilement sans qu'on exige de moi que j'ai tel objet ou tel autre (j'ai été traumatisé par les objets de radiance de LOTRO qui étaient obligatoire pour accéder aux nouvelles instances).


Les casus, ou les types qui font une pause prolongée, ils ne vont pas l'avoir dans l'os quand tout les joueurs réguliers auront atteins des niveaux de fractales élevés avec agonie et compagnie alors qu'eux seront au deuxième palier ?
Bon, quand on a une guilde rempli de gentils qui acceptent de faire des fractales de bas niveau, ça va. Mais les autres ?
Pourra-t-on toujours dire : "Dans GW2, on peut profiter de tout le contenu sans être un gros joueur et sans stuff spécifique ?"
J'en doute quelque peu.  ::(:

----------


## Myron

Le faire sera toujours possible mais l'application dépend effectivement des joueurs. Le développeur ne peut pas vraiment agir la dessus.

----------


## purEcontact

Tu peux faire toutes les fractales dès le niveau 1.
La seule chose qui change, c'est la difficulté.
Donc oui, tu as accès à tout le contenu.

Le niveau de fractal dépend du personnage, donc si tu montes un reroll tu seras obligé de refaire le lv 1 (contrairement au mode explo où une seule personne ayant fait le story mode est nécessaire).
Du coup, on risque de se retrouver moins rapidement à cours de personnes dispo pour le lv 1.

----------


## Snydlock

> Tu peux faire toutes les fractales dès le niveau 1.
> La seule chose qui change, c'est la difficulté.
> Donc oui, tu as accès à tout le contenu.


Certes, mais Anet promet de nouvelles fractales.
Fractales que je ne pourrais pas faire si je suis au lvl 1 et les autres au lvl 10.
En plus, les gains n'augmentent pas en augmentant le niveau ?  ::huh:: 




> Le niveau de fractal dépend du personnage, donc si tu montes un reroll tu seras obligé de refaire le lv 1 (contrairement au mode explo où une seule personne ayant fait le story mode est nécessaire).
> Du coup, on risque de se retrouver moins rapidement à cours de personnes dispo pour le lv 1.


Faut être un peu naïf pour penser que ça suffira.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Les casus, ou les types qui font une pause prolongée, ils ne vont pas l'avoir dans l'os quand tout les joueurs réguliers auront atteins des niveaux de fractales élevés avec agonie et compagnie alors qu'eux seront au deuxième palier ?


Tu pars du principe que tous ceux qui resteront sur GW 2 de façon ininterrompu continueront à s'enfoncer dans les Fractales, ce dont je doute. Y a pas mal de joueurs que ça n'amuse pas particulièrement de se confronter à la difficulté et/ou à des instances qui deviennent très exigeantes.

Tu pars également du principe que ceux qui auront atteint les haut niveaux sont tous des crevards qui en ont rien à foutre d'aider ceux qui sont à la traine. Je serai bien incapable de dire quelle la proportion de gens prêts à aider leur prochain dans le jeu, mais je doute que ce soit une aussi petite minorité que tu le sous entends.

Donc sans doute que quand le jeu sera en fin de vie avec une population très clairsemée, il pourra être difficile de tout faire, on est bien d'accord. Mais tant que le jeu est bien vivant, t'aura toujours des gens pour t'accompagner en pick up, même si ça pourra demander un peu de temps avant de trouver.

----------


## Maximelene

De plus, je pense que si trop peu de gens ont accès aux Fractales de niveau 1, Anet mettra en place un système paliatif afin d'éviter de bloquer les joueurs  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Les joueurs qui sont assidus ne sont pas rebutés par la difficulté actuelle des fractales. Même les niveaux 10-19 ça à l'air moins violent que Arah explo d'après les retours.
C'est pour ça qu'il est tout bon ce donjon, on se marre, il est fun, il change et il est pas trop dur.

----------


## Snydlock

> ...


Je sais que je pars dans le très négatif. Mais dans l'idée, ça m'a rappelé le HoH et l'impossibilité d'en profiter à moins d'en avoir fait dès le début.
Restera que je n'aime pas la direction que prend Anet avec GW2.

----------


## Guitou

> Salut les canards,
> 
> Ce soir, vers 20h30, je vais également faire Fractales Lv1 avec ma femme et un pote IRL, il nous manquera entre une et deux personnes


Vu que personne n'est intéressé par Arah histo avec l'apparition des fractales, je vais me rabattre sur le farm des fractales comme tout le monde. Vous voulez bien de moi ?

----------


## Tynril

> Vu que personne n'est intéressé par Arah histo avec l'apparition des fractales, je vais me rabattre sur le farm des fractales comme tout le monde. Vous voulez bien de moi ?


C'était hier soir  ::):  On a fait ça avec Charmide et Caf, c'était assez épique (notamment à cause de menuisiers visiblement peu enclins au travail bien fait) ! Malheureusement, ça nous a conduit tout droit à un quintuple crash du jeu synchronisé en début de 3ème fractale (Ascalon)... Il faudra donc qu'on le refasse. Peut-être que _tout le monde_ arrivera à monter la pente avec le vent du premier coup, cette fois !  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

si vous voulez, je compte (tenter de) faire fractales niveau 1 ce soir !  :;):

----------


## Guitou

> C'était hier soir


Ah ah j'ai même pas fait exprès pour esquiver la corvée sans en avoir l'air.  ::P: 
Donc si vous avez besoin d'aide ce soir, pas de soucis.

En fonction du groupe je prendrais ptet mon rôdeur lvl48.

---------- Post added at 10h07 ---------- Previous post was at 09h57 ----------

Et pour ceux qui n'y ont pas encore mit les pieds et qui veulent s'informer voilà le guide terminé (et qui me semble à peu près correct).

Voir là.

----------


## Korbeil

petits détails à rajouter:

> pour les grawls, le boss de fin, lorsqu'il met sa bubule, fait pop des élémentaires, et plus ton niveau de fractale augmente, plus le nombre d'élémentaires augmente  :;): 

> pour la mer de jade (Cthulhu), les chevaucheurs (devant le dernier boss), en fonction de ton niveau de fractal, repop si tu ne tue pas les deux premières tentacules, il faut donc vider les 3/4 des chevaucheurs, tuer les tentacules et vite reculer pour finir les derniers chevaucheurs  :;):

----------


## Gordor

Bon bin j'ai fais mes premières fractales hier soir et en dehors du fait que le groupe était très sympa, voila ce que j'en retiens:
J'avais depuis le départ une inquiétude sur le gameplay donjon du à l'absence de trinité, et les donjons actuels ne me rassuraient pas. Pas de stratégie sur les boss qui du coup devenaient plus simple que les trashs. Du die, respawn and run en boucle pour finir un boss.
Et la, les fractales arrivent. Interdit de respawn avant le wipe + stratégie sur chaque boss.
Du coup, je suis joie !!!

C'était vraiment top. Bon on a eu une déco dans la 2eme fractale, il a donc fallu recommencer.
Le tirage n'a pas été super favorable (3 gardiens, donc peut de DPS, le boss final des draguerres ne pardonnent pas cette absence de dps)
On a pas finit de palier
Mais on s'est vraiment bien éclaté. Du coup on a finit par un petit asca explo rapidou.

---------- Post added at 10h28 ---------- Previous post was at 10h24 ----------




> petits détails à rajouter:
> 
> > pour les grawls, le boss de fin, lorsqu'il met sa bubule, fait pop des élémentaires, et plus ton niveau de fractale augmente, plus le nombre d'élémentaires augmente 
> 
> > pour la mer de jade (Cthulhu), les chevaucheurs (devant le dernier boss), en fonction de ton niveau de fractal, repop si tu ne tue pas les deux premières tentacules, il faut donc vider les 3/4 des chevaucheurs, tuer les tentacules et vite reculer pour finir les derniers chevaucheurs


Petite astuce a rajouter (ou pas) concernant le boss de fin des draguerres. Le mur de renvoie du gardien renvoie les bombes directement dans la gueule du boss. Sous le debuff des chaudrons, il mange sévère, c'est un petit complément DPS pas dégueu.

----------


## Guitou

> petits détails à rajouter:


C'est fait.  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> C'est fait.


un détail sur Cthulhu, il n'y a que 2 tentacules (quelque soit le niveau) avant que le boss commence  :;):

----------


## Guitou

T'es sûr ? Moi je me souviens que quand on arrive sur la plate-forme du boss il y a genre 4-5 tentacules (2-3 à l'avant plan et 2 au fond) avec 2 ou 3 chevaucheurs pour chaque tentacule.

----------


## Korbeil

ça c'est après qu'on ai tué les chevaucheur, au tout début il n'y a que 2 tentacules tout au fond

----------


## Guitou

Donc tuer les chevaucheurs ça fait pop les tentacules, il faut vider les chevaucheurs pour lancer le boss et en même temps tuer les tentacules qui ont pop pour éviter le repop des chevaucheurs ?
J'ai jamais vu de repop de chevaucheurs en fait.

----------


## Ptit gras

Le marais c'est trop bien  ::'(:  ça se plie en 10 minutes maintenant !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> On est pas au pays des poneys.


Là tu brises mon petit coeur fragile.  ::cry:: 

Sinon merci pour le guide. J'vais le potasser pour pas être un boulet !

----------


## olih

A noter, quelques succès tout simple à faire :
- les harpies : ne pas tomber des plateforme ET passer l'escalier sans se faire bump en bas
- le géant : quand il se barre à la fin, à un moment, il se retourne et nous salue. A ce moment, faire un /bow (on le salue en retour quoi)
- les fils de svanir : il suffit d'allumer toutes les feux autour de l'élémentaire.

----------


## Benounet

> Présent!
> Pauvre fou que j'ai été de monter un groupe fractale lvl 1 pour aider ce cher Hector à passer son premier niveau.
> 
> Nous avions pourtant tout pour réussir :
> - 2 Voleurs spécialisés dans le vol à l'étalage. Dont Charmide bien entendu.
> - 1 Elementaliste spécialisé dans la magie de terre.
> - 1 Guerrier intrépide.
> - 1 Nécro qui bien entendu passait son temps à relever les morts.
> 
> ...


Lol.
Pour le colosse au niveau des bras, faire des aller retour entre les deux marche mieux que de se diviser en 2 groupes.

Edit: pardon j'ai quote la page precedente sans voir le guide de guitou.

----------


## Korbeil

> Lol.
> Pour le colosse au niveau des bras, faire des aller retour entre les deux marche mieux que de se diviser en 2 groupes.
> 
> Edit: pardon j'ai quote la page precedente sans voir le guide de guitou.


Au début ça passe en se séparant, mais vers le niveau 10-11 c'est pas tenable en deux groupes, vaut mieux rester tous ensembles  :;):

----------


## Guitou

> Lol.
> Pour le colosse au niveau des bras, faire des aller retour entre les deux marche mieux que de se diviser en 2 groupes.


Oui je confirme c'est mieux.
Eventuellement un elem (ou une classe qui aoe) peut rester un peu en arrière quand le groupe repart vers l'autre sceau pour balancer un aoe et occuper les mobs un peu plus longtemps.
Par contre ça fout rapidement le bordel avec des mobs qui suivent et restent dans le couloir au milieu mais ça marche pas mal.

----------


## Maximelene

Guitou, t'as bossé comme un dingue ! J'ai copié ton guide directement en première page, dis moi si tu préfère que je change la façon dont c'est mis  :;): 

Et bravo et merci pour ce beau guide  ::lol:: 

EDIT : je viens de voir ton PM, je fais tout dans le désordre on dirait.  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

> EDIT : je viens de voir ton PM, je fais tout dans le désordre on dirait.


Bah les grands esprits, toussa, toussa.  :;): 
Pour la présentation tant que personne dit qu'il y bite rien c'est que ça doit être bon.

----------


## doudou1408

Spoiler Alert! 


Marais :

" Pour le boss, rien de compliqué juste des esprits à cibler en priorité quand ils popent car ils buffent le boss. "
On peut tomber aussi sur Le Moussu qui fait pop des loups, qui eux-mêmes font pop des loups etc ...

Et pour le Cthulhu, t'as oublié le rayon final de la mort qui peut tuer tout le monde !



Sinon très très bon guide !

----------


## Vaaahn

Non je ne lirais pas ce guide, non je ne me spoilerais pas  les galères pour comprendre comment ça fonctionne, non je veux en chier des bulles comme tout le monde, rager/pester/suer/pleurer/réussir.  ::(: 
En espérant qu'il restera encore des gens comme ça pour les commencer ces fameuses fractales avec moi à la fin de semaine prochaine  ::cry::

----------


## Guitou

Spoiler Alert! 


Ah le moussu je l'ai croisé pendant la phase des follets mais pas plus, je l'ai jamais combattu.
Il intervient dans le combat final ou alors tu dis qu'on peut l'avoir en boss final ?
Parce qu'apparemment avec les draguerres on pourrait aussi avoir un autre boss final (un élémentaire) mais je l'ai jamais constaté.

Et effectivement Quand Cthulhu meurt il faut se précipiter sur un cristal, mais on est prévenu vu qu'on a tous la tête de mort au dessus de la tête.



Je ferais une compil des changements pour le guide (y'aura sûrement d'autres remarques d'ici demain).




> En espérant qu'il restera encore des gens comme ça pour les commencer ces fameuses fractales avec moi à la fin de semaine prochaine


Effectivement des gens qui ne connaissent pas encore les fractales la semaine prochaine ça va se faire rare. :/

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Par contre ça fout rapidement le bordel avec des mobs qui suivent et restent dans le couloir au milieu mais ça marche pas mal.


Justement, ça permet de charger le marteau sur le chemin et de pas s'attarder près des sceaux où les mobs apparaissent.

----------


## Anita Spade

Un bien bon guide (post 1), merci. Au fur et à mesure il pourrait être intéressant de l'étoffer et de le compléter.

Pour le marais je cite "_En portant un follet vous n'avez plus accès à vos skills._", même si c'est peut-être évident pour tous, ceci concerne les skills d'armes, car on conserve ses skills utilitaires, en envoute je me sers fréquemment de mes anti-étourdissement, heal, blink, fort utiles pour se tirer d'un mauvais pas, donc bien choisir ses comp de run avant de commencer semble judicieux.

Sinon, dans un registre léger et primesautier, on pourrait rajouter au guide les fameux succès secondaires, car en effet il y a le succès principal de la fractale, une fois terminée, mais il y a aussi le petit succès caché et souvent amusant.
Je ne les connait pas tous, en voici certains:
*Les cultistes:*  à la fin, le géant vous remercie, ne vous contentez pas de rester plantés là avec des yeux de merlans frits, ou pire de regarder ce que vous avez looté, au contraire, inclinez vous avec révérence devant lui au même moment: un petit* /bow*.
*Les ascaloniens :* Les poulets, c'est stupide, en plus il y en a dans toute la ville, on a bien le temps de les chasser tout en envahissant le patelin, on est des Charrs ya pas de raison, tuez tous les poulets!
*Les Fils de Svanir :* Il fait froid, on y voit rien, réchauffons nous tous prêt du feu et chantons une chanson, mais si seulement on avait des guimauves...un succès facile: tournez le temps à l'orage, forcez les portes les barrages, sentir le vent qui se déchaine et allumez tous les feux sur votre chemin!

Il y en a d'autres, si vous les avez trouvés faites vous plaisir et expliquez nous tous ça.

----------


## Maximelene

Merci aux canards qui PL les retardataires dans les plus bas niveaux des Fractales ! 
C'est sympa !  ::): 



Je suis tombé dans un groupe avec purEcon, Maderone, et Widharr ...
Désagréable sortie.
Donc, merci à certains mauvais esprit qui traitent de gros cons les belges en Fractales qui galèrent et à qu'on refuse d'assister (l'esprit connard ?? Bien sûr, on les connait).
Merci à purE qui se dévoue, le pauvre, pour venir ressusciter un pauvre rôdeur mort en dauphin à l'autre bout de l'instance  :;): .
Par nécessité et obligation. On sent que ça le fait terriblement chier, entre deux soupirs et deux trolls salaces, l'ambiance est au top. Vaut mieux ne pas répondre et le remercier, y en a avec qui c'est pas la peine d'argumenter, il sont bien trop perché au dessus de la mêlée et se mélanger avec les mauvais doit être bien douloureux. Je compatis. Vraiment.
Je suis lvl 7 en Fractales grâce et uniquement grâce à lui. Et Widharr aussi qui m'a bien insulté !
Sans eux je n'y serai jamais arrivé c'est certain ... 
C'est mon avis et je le partage.

Un grand merci à Maderone qui le fait, lui, avec le sourire et avec la bonne humeur qui le caractérise.

----------


## purEcontact

:relancededix:

----------


## Maximelene

Pfffffffffffffffff.

----------


## Korbeil



----------


## Ptit gras

Trop gros, pas assez faim.

----------


## Maximelene

On peut partager, éventuellement.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Charmide

:tired:  

J'ai bien raison de dire que les fractales sont beaucoup trop compliquées, au point que ça  tire sur les nerfs  :tired: 

EDITjenecassepaslecomboavecJonStewart:

----------


## Myron

> Lol.
> Pour le colosse au niveau des bras, faire des aller retour entre les deux marche mieux que de se diviser en 2 groupes.
> 
> Edit: pardon j'ai quote la page precedente sans voir le guide de guitou.


Notre informateur nous avait dit que si on n'occupait pas les 2 coté le sceau se recharge. Et c'était vrai d'ailleurs.
Après c'est certainement une question de timing.

----------


## Guitou

Les sceaux sont réparés mais tu vas beaucoup plus vite de chaque coté en restant à 5 et tu minimises les chances de mourir.
Donc peut-être qu'un groupe avec des bons binômes ira plus vite mais pour les tous les autres y'a pas photos.

Après peut-être que dans les difficultés ultimes la regen du sceau fera qu'on est obligé de se séparer.

----------


## Zepolak

Dites, l'attitude condescendance + meute de loup, très peu au sein de cette guilde.

Je retiens deux choses sur la situation de la mésentente, si ça peut servir pour le futur, entre amoilesmobs et purecontact&maxi :
 - amoilesmobs n'auraient pas dû faire un post à charge sur le forum public mais passer par MP. Quand ça devient public, les gens perdent toute empathie & volonté de consensus pour préserver "leur image"
 - pas de comportement de meute vis à vis des débutants/newbies et cela même et surtout si leur retour n'est pas favorable

Vous avez les modos et les animateurs à contacter avant que ça ne parte vraiment en live !

Cette guilde a été bâti pour être un point d'accueil chaleureux vis à vis de n'importe qui et notamment des débutants et je pense qu'on peut tous s'accorder sur le fait que si une personne (y compris moi) pète un câble et en arrive à rendre l'expérience de jeu désagréable pour autrui, cette personne-là est sur un siège éjectable. On s'aime les uns les autres bordel de merde, et si on s'aime pas (ce qui est mathématiquement certain d'arriver avec une population telle que la nôtre), on est prié de s'ignorer un minimum !  ::): 

Le précédent paragraphe est juste du bon sens, je pense, mais on va dire que c'est valable "pour le futur" au cas où ça ait été oublié par une partie de la guilde ; ça me dit pas comment résoudre le conflit ici prèsent.

----------


## purEcontact

*Soupir*
:relancededix:
 ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

> Notre informateur nous avait dit que si on n'occupait pas les 2 coté le sceau se recharge. Et c'était vrai d'ailleurs.
> Après c'est certainement une question de timing.


Ouais s'tait moi qui avait suggérer la tactique basé sur le fait que ça regen, mais au final après expérimentation, la tactique de groupe et de rush a effectivement l'air de bien fonctionner, ça regen moins vite que je pensais. 
A bas level évidemment. En même temps j'ai rien fait d'autre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

Knut toujours level 1 .. polom, et ca risque pas de monter avant la semaine prochaine, polom ...
Et c'est vrai que cette histoire de niveau de fractal m'inquiète pour le futur

----------


## olih

> Knut toujours level 1 .. polom, et ca risque pas de monter avant la semaine prochaine, polom ...
> Et c'est vrai que cette histoire de niveau de fractal m'inquiète pour le futur


Faut pas, j'ai un perso fractal lv1, un lv2, un lv3 et un lv4.
 ::sad:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais faut arrêter avec les Fractales.
D'un coté c'est évident que si on a le choix, on progressera en priorité dans nos Fractales, d'un autre, si on arrive pas à réunir 5 personnes de notre rang, on va aller aider les autres canards à monter leur lvl.
On l'a déjà fait, donc je crois qu'il ne faut pas prendre un exemple isolé pour référence.
C'est comme reprocher aux gens de farmer Ascalon et de pas aider à faire les autres donjons ... (et vous aller voir, j'ai 9 runs d'Arah à faire, je vais vous embêter avec ça !)

----------


## olih

> Non mais faut arrêter avec les Fractales.
> D'un coté c'est évident que si on a le choix, on progressera en priorité dans nos Fractales, d'un autre, si on arrive pas à réunir 5 personnes de notre rang, on va aller aider les autres canards à monter leur lvl.
> On l'a déjà fait, donc je crois qu'il ne faut pas prendre un exemple isolé pour référence.
> C'est comme reprocher aux gens de farmer Ascalon et de pas aider à faire les autres donjons ... (et vous aller voir, j'ai 9 runs d'Arah à faire, je vais vous embêter avec ça !)


 D'ici ce soir, j'aurais une elem 80 près pour l'histoire  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais tu le sais que je t'adore  ::o: 

Cependant on est pas censé farmer Ascalon en boucle cette aprem et rouler en PvE ce soir pour le Tomatothon ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Mais tu le sais que je t'adore 
> 
> Cependant on est pas censé farmer Ascalon en boucle cette aprem et rouler en PvE ce soir pour le Tomatothon ?


 :^_^:

----------


## olih

> Mais tu le sais que je t'adore 
> 
> Cependant on est pas censé farmer Ascalon en boucle cette aprem et rouler en PvE ce soir pour le Tomatothon ?


 Bah, je fini les quêtes perso (jusqu'à zaitan doit m'en rester deux 

Spoiler Alert! 


trouver les vraies sources d'orr et les purifier

) et après je farme asca.

----------


## Guitou

> Knut toujours level 1 .. polom, et ca risque pas de monter avant la semaine prochaine, polom ...
> Et c'est vrai que cette histoire de niveau de fractal m'inquiète pour le futur


Faut pas.
Même avec des bleus (tant qu'ils savent écouter et appliquer quelques conseils) ça se fait assez vite.

Hier j'étais déjà lvl 7 et ça m'a pas empêché de faire des runs aux lvl 1, 5, 6 et 7.




> D'ici ce soir, j'aurais une elem 80 près pour l'histoire .


Mouais... Arah histoire avec un groupe qui a 3 elems ça se gère ?

----------


## dragou

arah story se fait avec 5 elems si tu veux, vous aurez juste un endroit un peu plus chaud mais that's all

Ce donjon story n'a aucune difficulté pour les gens ne fusse qu'un peu skillé

----------


## Benounet

Je pense qu'elle parle d'explo.
D'ou les 9 runs, sinon je vois pas.
Ce qui bien evidemment inclut un run story si personne ne l'a fait.

----------


## olih

Il lui faut un run story pour finir l'histoire perso de toute façon.

----------


## Ptit gras

Arah explo je déconseille à plus de 2 Elems par contre. Ou alors entre connaisseurs, parce que sinon c'est carpette party.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bon sinon et pour revenir au sujet :

Demain aprem, pince-mi (moi même, Gardien 80) et pince-moi (Orgazmo, Voleur 80) vont dans un donjons (fractale lvl 2) qui veux venir avec eux?

----------


## Narquois

> On s'aime les uns les autres bordel de merde, et si on s'aime pas (ce qui est mathématiquement certain d'arriver avec une population telle que la nôtre), on est prié de s'ignorer un minimum !


Moi j'aime pas Pato Pesto  ::|:  , car il a :
Des pieds en mousse qui le font glisser sur les plate formes de la fractale du titan! Et en plus il sait pas mourrir autrement qu'en dehors de la map! ::P:  J'pense qu'on a du faire 5 suicides.  :;): Un furet qui vient lui bouffer ses pieds en mousse pendant la fractale  :Bave: 

Voila a qui le tour de raler... Ah c'était pas le sujet?  :;):  /mode blagounette bien sur

----------


## dragou

> Moi j'aime pas Pato Pesto  , car il a :
> Des pieds en mousse qui le font glisser sur les plate formes de la fractale du titan! Et en plus il sait pas mourrir autrement qu'en dehors de la map! J'pense qu'on a du faire 5 suicides. Un furet qui vient lui bouffer ses pieds en mousse pendant la fractale 
> 
> Voila a qui le tour de raler... Ah c'était pas le sujet?  /mode blagounette bien sur


moi j'aime pas narquois car il est narquois  ::(: 

"most bad blague ever"

----------


## Maximelene

Moi j'aime pas Pure, il sait pourquoi.

Et Amande (t'as vu, je pense à toi  :;):  ), parce que c'est un belge, mais même pas un belge dont on peut rire : il balance lui-même les vannes avant qu'on y pense.  ::(: 

Sinon oui, bien sûr qu'il y a des gens prêts à passer à des niveaux inférieurs, on le voit plusieurs fois par jour sur le canal guilde  :;):  (au passage, non, reculer d'*un* niveau pour moi ne veut pas dire qu'on me "PL", merci !  ::(:  ).


Bon sinon Korbeil, ça fait 5 jours que j'attends des infos sur les armes élevées qu'on looterait soit disant dans les Fractales. Tu crois pas que si elles existaient, elles seraient présentes ailleurs que dans un thread paumé au fin fond de Reddit, depuis le temps ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Benounet

Ouais pardon j'ai ete particulierement manchot et penible pendant ce run.

----------


## doudou1408

Comme Guitou, je suis level 10 et ça m'empêche pas de compléter les groupes de canards qui en ont besoin.
D'ailleurs si y'en a qui ont besoin dimanche soir ou dans la semaine, faut pas hésité a me demander, je suis toujours dispo seul ou avec un ami ( CPC d'ailleurs ) pour aider en cas de besoin  ::):

----------


## Guitou

Oue enfin je déconseille de jouer avec doudou il clique jamais sur le bouton pour valider la fractale.  ::P:

----------


## doudou1408

> Oue enfin je déconseille de jouer avec doudou il clique jamais sur le bouton pour valider la fractale.


Oui bon ça peut arriver quand je suis trop absorbé par mon inventaire  ::P: 

( En passant : pas moyen de changer son pseudo sur le forum ?)

----------


## Guitou

Tente un MP à un modo, sinon je sais pas.

----------


## Maximelene

Hier j'ai tenté le niveau 9 des Fractales en Pick up.

Je m'attendais à une catastrophe (comme c'est souvent le cas avec du PU), mais en fait nous avons démoli 3 fractales à 4, puisque le 5ème a déco au milieu de la première.

Bon, bah finalement le PU c'est pas toujours mauvais  ::P:

----------


## Voilodion

C'est une tactique de désamorçage des blagues Belges indispensable quand on joue avec des crétins de Français de merde (cette phrase contient du troll, saurez-vous le détecter?)

----------


## Anita Spade

> Moi j'aime pas Pato Pesto  , car il a :
> Des pieds en mousse qui le font glisser sur les plate formes de la fractale du titan! Et en plus il sait pas mourrir autrement qu'en dehors de la map! J'pense qu'on a du faire 5 suicides. Un furet qui vient lui bouffer ses pieds en mousse pendant la fractale


 :^_^: Je confirme, j'étais là, nous sommes partis à trois canards sur le mumble avec deux PU parlant anglais sur le chat, le nombre de suicides qu'on a du effectuer pour reset l'équipe entre les morts, les chutes et les bugs, les dialogues hilarants sur le chan party:

-Pato Pesto: "sorry my ferret is eating my feet
-PU: A ferret, so cute
-Pato Pesto (mort): I've got to play with him a bit, afk
-PU : Oh, a real ferret, I thought it was a minipet" 
etc...

Bref, on a été particulièrement mauvais (surtout Pato) et on a du donner un très bonne image de la guilde CPC (ou pas), le PU m'a complimenté sur mes épées et à la fin on s'est excusé pour notre maladresse.
En définitive, je suis beaucoup mort, mais je me suis vraiment beaucoup marré, vraiment.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je continue à monter doucement dans les Fractales (je viens de terminer le nv 6) la plupart du temps en groupe majoritairement pick up et je voulais quand même signaler que je n'ai que rarement des soucis. L'ambiance est généralement bonne enfant et tout le monde est de bonne volonté. On a souvent tendance à cracher sur les PU quand ça se passe mal, donc quand ça se passe bien, faut le dire aussi.

Sur les Fractales en elles-même, c'est vraiment très intéressant au niveau loot, et y a moyen d'équiper son perso ou ses rerolls de quelques bijoux, armes ou pièces d'armures (déjà droppé deux pièces d'armures, un bijou et une arme exo). Par contre, même si je comprends pourquoi ils le font (éviter d'inonder le marché d'exos), le fait de pas pouvoir revendre ces objets (liés au compte) est un peu agaçant quand vous ne pouvez rien faire hormis les recycler.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour baisser le prix des ectos, ce qui amène à une démocratisation des légendaires et autres recettes forge mystique.
Bon pour l'instant ça marche pas  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

Personnellement j'ai eu une très mauvaise aventure dans les fractals avec du pick-up. Je me doutais que le niveaux n'allait pas être la mais tout de même.
On a mis 45min sur les draguerres, 35minutes sur ascalon et le groupe n'a pas su finir le géant, totalement bloqué lors des serviteurs avec l'aoe de feu....

Maintenant je pense qu'une fois que le niveau augmente, les gros casu n'y sont pas donc why not.

Spéciale dédicace également à darkbleed qui est mort 25x mini sur le géant hier ^^

----------


## Korbeil

bah ça dépends des niveaux mais à bas niveau c'est désastreux généralement les PUs :/

----------


## Guitou

Je me suis contenté de PU connut des canards et j'ai jamais eu de mauvaise surprise (et non je n'étais pas non plus le maillon faible).

Par contre je suis tenté de faire un full PU pour réussir à faire arah histo, vu que de temps en temps à Orr je vois des annonces pour arah histo, par contre le truc qui me stoppe c'est que je ne connais pas du tout arah (alors que les fractales je peux faire office de guide).

----------


## Ardibol

> Spéciale dédicace également à darkbleed qui est mort 25x mini sur le géant hier ^^


Bien sympa les 2 fractales hier après-midi, même si j'ai fini avec un mal de crâne carabiné (pas du tout la conséquence du groupe hein, juste une petite forme ce week-end)!

----------


## Maximelene

Les mecs qui meurent en boucle sur les planches de la fractale du géant, c'est juste infernal. Devoir se suicider 5 ou 6 fois d'affilée parce que y'en a toujours un pour se rater et mourir dans un endroit inaccessible est particulièrement énervant.

Surtout quand c'est Korbeil qui meurt 2 fois  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> Les mecs qui meurent en boucle sur les planches de la fractale du géant, c'est juste infernal. Devoir se suicider 5 ou 6 fois d'affilée parce que y'en a toujours un pour se rater et mourir dans un endroit inaccessible est particulièrement énervant.
> 
> Surtout quand c'est Korbeil qui meurt 2 fois


T'as eu du bol que ca ne soit que 2x ^^
Il devait être en forme

----------


## Korbeil

> Surtout quand c'est Korbeil qui meurt 2 fois


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

Et sinon, ce soir, un petit groupe de 4 aventuriers sans peur et sans reproche vont se lancer dans les fractales level 1, tout cela vers 21h, dans la bonne humeur !
Avis au canard qui voudra se joindre a nous.
ps: l'élémentaliste boulet sera toujours de la partie, tranche de rire garantie !

----------


## Tynril

> Et sinon, ce soir, un petit groupe de 4 aventuriers sans peur et sans reproche vont se lancer dans les fractales level 1, tout cela vers 21h, dans la bonne humeur !
> Avis au canard qui voudra se joindre a nous.
> ps: l'élémentaliste boulet sera toujours de la partie, tranche de rire garantie !


Salut, je serais interessé pour vous rejoindre avec mon Envouteuse, s'il vous reste une place !

----------


## Gordor

> Salut, je serais interessé pour vous rejoindre avec mon Envouteuse, s'il vous reste une place !


ca marche, fait moi signe quand tu es en ligne : infarc.6703

----------


## Korbeil

spé dédicace Maximelène:



(looté il y a presque rien de temps  ::P: )

ALORS ?  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Trop bien, un bouclier *EXOTIQUE* !!!

----------


## Korbeil

ils ont jamais dis que les armes élevés serraient roses !  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Même moi je trouve que tu exagères niveau mauvaise foi, c'est dire !  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs mon arc, c'est un légendaire. Il a un nom orange, mais je te jure, c'est un légendaire. Je suis donc officiellement le premier CPC à porter un légendaire. Et toc !  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

je vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja:: 
(on en a quand même looté un ! :x)

----------


## Maximelene

Nan mais félicitations pour avoir looté un exotique ! Ce que je trouve triste, c'est que tu dois vraiment pas avoir de bol pour t'en réjouir autant !  ::ninja:: 

(ce qui est intéressant, par contre, c'est qu'il dispose d'un emplacement d'infusion, mais d'aucunes stats... il sert à quoi, du coup ?)

----------


## Korbeil

> Nan mais félicitations pour avoir looté un exotique ! Ce que je trouve triste, c'est que tu dois vraiment pas avoir de bol pour t'en réjouir autant ! 
> 
> (ce qui est intéressant, par contre, c'est qu'il dispose d'un emplacement d'infusion, mais d'aucunes stats... il sert à quoi, du coup ?)


Pas moi qui l'ai loot, un mec dans mon groupe, par contre c'est une amélioration, pas infusion, je pense que les infusions sont limités aux bagues et au dos pour le moment.
Sinon pour son utilité... la transmutation pour le skin ? ou salvage pour les ectos ...

----------


## Maximelene

Ah bah oui, c'est un emplacement d'amélio. Du coup effectivement, pour le skin, ou pour recycler.

----------


## Narquois

Suite à ma soirée d'hier, je trouve ça bien relou leur système de niveau sans système de Recherche de groupe.
Pour ma part, je suis niveau 4 de fractal. 
Connecté à 21h20, j'ai passé une heure à finir mon exploration de l'Arche du Lion sur un serveur de débordement pour trouver un groupe, puis me suis fait blacklisté du /m.
Bref, quand t'as pas d'ami connecté, c'est la mizéreeeuhhh!  ::sad:: 

Au passage : merci à Knut et son groupe d'avoir accueilli mon pt'it elem sur du fract level1

----------


## Skiant

> Suite à ma soirée d'hier, je trouve ça bien relou leur système de niveau sans système de Recherche de groupe.
> Pour ma part, je suis niveau 4 de fractal. 
> Connecté à 21h20, j'ai passé une heure à finir mon exploration de l'Arche du Lion sur un serveur de débordement pour trouver un groupe, puis me suis fait blacklisté du /m.
> Bref, quand t'as pas d'ami connecté, c'est la mizéreeeuhhh! 
> 
> Au passage : merci à Knut et son groupe d'avoir accueilli mon pt'it elem sur du fract level1


Morale de l'histoire : ne faites pas les autistes dans un MMO.

----------


## Narquois

Les MMO ne sont-ils pas des mondes d'autistes IRL après tout?  ::P:

----------


## Tynril

Très sympathique Fractales Lv1 avec Pure, Knot, et d'autres gens dont j'ai oublié les noms (pardon). Aucun soupir n'a été enregistré durant cette session, pourtant riche en noobisme (je n'avais fait aucune des trois fractales rencontrées).  ::ninja::

----------


## Gordor

Ouaip, très sympa ces 2 sessions de fractal level 1.
La première session s'est plutot bien passée, on a eu du marais, réalisé en 1 try, du grawl avec le dernier boss qui nous a un peu fait chier mais pas de wipe, et du blizzard très rigolo
2eme session, la fractale sous l'eau (sans grand interet), du grawl ou la on a carrément roulé sur le boss finger in ze noze, et du marais, qui nous a demandé une bonne vingtaine de try ...
Même avec cette partie vraiment pas cool niveau marais, on s'est bien marré (marais ... HAHA). On a du le finir a 4 puisque pierrot a déco, mais du coup il y avait d'autant plus de challenge. Une fin très intense.

Merci a pure / tynril / narquois et aegos pour leur bon esprit ( oui oui même pure, dingue ! )

Pour les 2 zigotos qui m'accompagnaient (pierrot et bebert), ca fait un moment qu'ils jouent avec les canards en sous marin, mais je ne désespère pas de les faire guilder un jour ou l'autre

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je c/c mon message du topic Dev Tracker pour ceux qui n'y passeraient pas : 

William Fairfield a apporté quelques précisions sur les coffres journaliers en Fractales en tuant La Guivre de Jade (pas sûr du nom français, Jade Maw en anglais). Sachez qu'il est possible d'en avoir plusieurs par jour : 1 tous les 10 niveaux de difficulté :




> Voyons si je peux vous éclairer : 
> 
> Quand vous battez Jade Maw dans les fractales de niveau 2,4,6,8, il s'agit du facteur journalier 1
> Quand vous battez Jade Maw dans les fractales de niveau 10,12,14,16 ou 18 il s'agit du facteur journalier 2
> 
> N'importe quel run entre 1 et 9 compte pour le même journalier. Donc si vous battez un Maw au niveau 8 puis un Maw au niveau 10, vous obtiendrez 2 journaliers différents.


Source

----------


## Maximelene

En corrigeant le bug du sceau de la Fractale du colosse, Anet en a créé un nouveau. Maintenant il arrive (souvent, très souvent, en fait j'ai lu "tout le temps") que les adds ne poppent pas pendant le combat final, empêchant de finir cette fractale. Se suicider pour revenir au dernier checkpoint pourrait régler le problème (parfois, peut-être, en fait j'ai lu "jamais").

----------


## mikelion

Bonjour

Je voudrais monter un perso qui sera destiné à aller jusqu'aux fractales 100.
La question est de savoir comment le configurer pour avoir une résistance à l'agonie de 150.

J'ai ciblé 2 méthodes et je ne sais pas vers laquelle me diriger.

1) Utilisation des Infusions simples polyvalentes +7
On utilise donc les Infusions simples polyvalentes +7 sur 14 slots (dos + 2 anneaux + 2 accessoires + 1 amulette + 2 armes + 6 armures).
On arrive déjà à une AR de 7 X 14 = 98.
Il reste à avoir les 52 AR restant avec des Infusions de résistance à l'agonie. On les met sur le dos et les anneaux, la valeur des infusions étant en corrélation avec le nombre de slots disponibles, à savoir si les anneaux sont en affinité infusés ou non. 
Si non, 52/3= deux infusions 18 + une infusion 16.
Si oui, 52/5 = deux infusions 12 + deux infusion 9 + une infusion 10.
Je prends des infusions multiples de 3 disponibles au laboratoire de Dessa.

2) Sans l'utilisation des Infusions simples polyvalentes +7
L'utilisation de ces infusions fait perdre la stat+5 d'une infusion telle que Infusions puissantes . Soit une perte de 70 points de stat (14 slots X 5).
Si on veut garder ces points de stat, il faut donc en utiliser 14, ce qui donne 70 en AR.
Il reste 150 - 70 = 80 AR restant avec des Infusions de résistance à l'agonie. On les met sur le dos et les anneaux, la valeur des infusions étant en corrélation avec le nombre de slots disponibles, à savoir si les anneaux sont en affinité infusés ou non. 
Si non, 70/3= deux infusions 24 + une infusion 22. Vu le prix de d'une infusion 21 (22 et 24 non disponibles), on peut oublier cette méthode.
Si oui, 70/5 = 3 infusions 15 + une infusion 12 + une infusion 13.

L'intérêt de cette méthode est que l'on garde les 70 points de stat. 
L'inconvénient est que cela coûte très cher (une infusion à stat +5 demande 100 T6, soit 1400 T6) et qu'il faut des anneaux en affinité infusés.


Faut-il utiliser la méthode 1, la méthode 2, un mix des deux ? Ou peut-être que je n'ai pas bien compris et que je me suis planté dans mes explications.

----------


## lPyl

Tu penses vraiment que 70 de stat va faire une si grande différence que ça?
C'est un truc du genre 70 sur 2000+ (environ 3%) pour ta stat principale. Ca me semble pas en valoir le coût.

----------


## Beanna

Si tu roules sur l'or et que tu peux payer et des infusions puissantes et des infusions agonie en +15, c'est forcément le meilleur choix théorique puisque tu gagnes +70 puissance dans cette configuration (+2.11% dégâts).
En revanche, c'est à mettre en parallèle avec ton intérêt pour les fractales, la fréquence à laquelle tu vas faire une 100... Et surtout ta tirelire puisqu'on parle ici d'une sacrée somme pour un gain relativement faible voir dérisoire.
En ce qui me concerne je n'ai pas cet or à disposition donc j'ai fait 150 avec des +7 partout, 3*+10 et 2*+11.

----------


## Wizi

Il n'y a pas de meilleur solution, tant que tu arrives à 150Ar, avec tes switch d'armes c'est ce qui compte. Après c'est vraiment selon ton goût et l'argent que tu as. Tu peux très bien faire des fractals sans les +70 des infusions. 
Perso, j'ai opté pour +7 partout, +12 sur le dos et +10 sur les anneaux en affinités.

----------


## Sephil

Laisse tomber les 70 stats... Surtout au vu de ce que tu linkais hier soir. Si c'est pour coller 70 de robu, ça sert à rien du tout.

Le moins cher pour atteindre les 150 c'est 2 +11 et 3 +10 (prix de revient 7 +10, en comparaison, une +12 et 4 +10 c'est 8 +10).

----------


## mikelion

La robustesse c'était juste un exemple.
OK on va mettre du +7 partout.

----------

